# The Peak of the Rut............ Continued....



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2010)

OOOKKKKKKKK!


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 11, 2010)

When is a mod going to change Bama's screen name? I liked the idea of Possum Rob.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> When is a mod going to change Bama's screen name? I liked the idea of Possum Rob.


It does have a certain "ring" to it!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 11, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> When is a mod going to change Bama's screen name? I liked the idea of Possum Rob.



Every time I read that I die laughing....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> When is a mod going to change Bama's screen name? I liked the idea of Possum Rob.


 
So fitting isn't it? Mods don't have those Godly powers though. It takes an Admin from up on Olympus to execute such changes..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Every time I read that I die laughing....


 Me too, Bubbette told it so well I could picture our WobertWoo out there almost getting his butt bit by a possum!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Me too, Bubbette told it so well I could picture our WobertWoo out there almost getting his butt bit by a possum!!



Her version was _much_ better than his...


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Me too, Bubbette told it so well I could picture our WobertWoo out there almost getting his butt bit by a possum!!



I laughed so hard that night (after the possum was dead). Our girls were little at the time and if he had been bitten I'm sure his voice would have waked them up (and the words would have traumatized them for life). It would have been funny though to see the smirks on his coworkers faces when he went to the ER with a possum bite to the butt. 

Ya know, I just realized, I think I just realized where Mini Me gets her affinity for accidents from. Hhhmmmm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Her version was _much_ better than his...


 
Shouldn't you be working on an avatar order????

Slacker..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 11, 2010)

Keebs!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Her version was _much_ better than his...



His story was a different one. All possums everywhere love to mess with Possum Rob!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shouldn't you be working on an avatar order????
> 
> Slacker..



That reminds me!  I have to go to work!



Bubbette said:


> His story was a different one. All possums everywhere love to mess with Possum Rob!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 11, 2010)

What happened to the udder one


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Her version was _much_ better than his...


  



Bubbette said:


> I laughed so hard that night (after the possum was dead). Our girls were little at the time and if he had been bitten I'm sure his voice would have waked them up (and the words would have traumatized them for life). It would have been funny though to see the smirks on his coworkers faces when he went to the ER with a possum bite to the butt.
> 
> Ya know, I just realized, I think I just realized where Mini Me gets her affinity for accidents from. Hhhmmmm.


well, the apple DON'T fall far, yaknow!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Keebs!!!


 I said I was bored!!



Hankus said:


> What happened to the udder one


 I don't know!!!!!!!


----------



## Otis (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Nov 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> well, the apple DON'T fall far, yaknow!
> 
> 
> I said I was bored!!
> ...



You made it dissappear  Just for that I outta consider that action word and send it on to ya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> What happened to the udder one


 
Somebody got button happy..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You made it dissappear  Just for that I outta consider that action word and send it on to ya


 I done SEEN that "action" - - thanks to Quack!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You made it dissappear  Just for that I outta consider that action word and send it on to ya





I did, so send it to me.  It was a test.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I did, so send it to me. It was a test.


 
Now you know what that red button does huh?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I did, so send it to me.  It was a test.


 NO NIC, NOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you know what that red button does huh?


 uh-oh, now that he knows he'll be unstoppable!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you know what that red button does huh?





The test was for self moderation. Nothin` to do with a button.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2010)

Come on 5


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The test was for self moderation. Nothin` to do with a button.


 You wanted to see if we'd behave or go crazy???



mudracing101 said:


> Come on 5


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

Lookie what's for dinner. I soaked it in a brine of kosher salt, brown sugar and garlic powder for 12 hours, then took it out, put a rub on it and wrapped it up in foil overnight in the fridge and then put it on the grill / smoker this morning around 9 or so (don't know exactly cause that info is in the other thread) In about 30 more degrees it'll be ready to rest and then YUMMMMMY!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2010)

Ohman shuggums, that looks *Fit To Eat*!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I did, so send it to me.  It was a test.



I knew she didn't


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lookie what's for dinner. I soaked it in a brine of kosher salt, brown sugar and garlic powder for 12 hours, then took it out, put a rub on it and wrapped it up in foil overnight in the fridge and then put it on the grill / smoker this morning around 9 or so (don't know exactly cause that info is in the other thread) In about 30 more degrees it'll be ready to rest and then YUMMMMMY!!!
> 
> View attachment 567783




oooooohhhhhhh, that sure does look good!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


 
Whatchu all jiggety about?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2010)

DOUG~!~~!~


----------



## slip (Nov 11, 2010)

weird...

76 in the middle of Nov.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

slip said:


> weird...
> 
> 76 in the middle of Nov.


 
Only 68 here. You're on the wrong side of I-20


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DOUG~!~~!~



What did I do this time.


----------



## slip (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only 68 here. You're on the wrong side of I-20



i'd rather be warm then from yankee georgia


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lookie what's for dinner. I soaked it in a brine of kosher salt, brown sugar and garlic powder for 12 hours, then took it out, put a rub on it and wrapped it up in foil overnight in the fridge and then put it on the grill / smoker this morning around 9 or so (don't know exactly cause that info is in the other thread) In about 30 more degrees it'll be ready to rest and then YUMMMMMY!!!



Yo Avatar still looks the same.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What did I do this time.


 
They must have run out of trucks before she got hers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only 68 here. You're on the wrong side of I-20



68 here and I can almost hear I20.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2010)

Sure hope i see mama deer and the twins today, but unfornutely i think the neighbor may have filled a tag. havent seen her since Sunday and have to admit i kind of miss her. The two lil ones or missing to .


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 11, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Sure hope i see mama deer and the twins today, but unfornutely i think the neighbor may have filled a tag. havent seen her since Sunday and have to admit i kind of miss her. The two lil ones or missing to .


There are a bunch of hungry folks down here in God's country. Hate to admit it but I like seeing them mama deer and little ones too.












In the freezer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 68 here and I can almost hear I20.


 
You are in deer country though..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2010)

slip said:


> weird...
> 
> 76 in the middle of Nov.


 Duh darlin', you ARE in South Gawja!! 



dougefresh said:


> What did I do this time.


Quit showing off pics of yur fellarfrwiend!



slip said:


> i'd rather be warm then from yankee georgia


 good'un Moppett!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Sure hope i see mama deer and the twins today, but unfornutely i think the neighbor may have filled a tag. havent seen her since Sunday and have to admit i kind of miss her. The two lil ones or missing to .



 Were they the last one's in Tift county?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> There are a bunch of hungry folks down here in God's country. Hate to admit it but I like seeing them mama deer and little ones too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Set myself up for that one didnt i?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Were they the last one's in Tift county?!?!



prob. not just behind the house


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2010)

Ooops past five gotta go


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Duh darlin', you ARE in South Gawja!!
> 
> 
> Quit showing off pics of yur fellarfrwiend!
> ...


 
Ummm, Doug has a fellarfrwiend???  That's not the closet that I thought SGG meant when she said she was keeping him in one???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> prob. not just behind the house


I sowwy!



mudracing101 said:


> Ooops past five gotta go


 HOLD DA DOOR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, Doug has a fellarfrwiend???  That's not the closet that I thought SGG meant when she said she was keeping him in one???


 incoming!


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> incoming!



Thanks, I didn't want to hurt his feelings with the mexican part of that one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thanks, I didn't want to hurt his feelings with the mexican part of that one.


 
You need to refine your taste in umm feller frwiends..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2010)

Burrrrrrrrrp...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Burrrrrrrrrp...



X 2.......

Just sippin on a cold one and contemplating what's for supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> X 2.......
> 
> Just sippin on a cold one and contemplating what's for supper.



I'm contemplating and conjuring . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm contemplating and conjuring . . .



I may just keep sippin and call it supper. 

Dang now I feel like I stole Hankus' line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I may just keep sippin and call it supper.
> 
> Dang now I feel like I stole Hankus' line.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I may just keep sippin and call it supper.
> 
> Dang now I feel like I stole Hankus' line.


 
You did. Have you not read the new copyright infringement policies here on the forums???

Citizens arrest,,,,,,,citizens arrest...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2010)

evening, peeps.
Longer day than i planned on but it's out of the way now. got the carpet and glue for the boat today and i just have to get the trailer lights fixed before i can take it to Montgomery.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 11, 2010)

Evening folks! I been working on the barn today, and the other dribbler post completely disappears. What did I miss? It wasn't my fault... was it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, peeps.
> Longer day than i planned on but it's out of the way now. got the carpet and glue for the boat today and i just have to get the trailer lights fixed before i can take it to Montgomery.


 
Be careful with those trailer lights Possum Rob. You have a history with them as well...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be careful with those trailer lights Possum Rob. You have a history with them as well...



i know, i know. Already worried/thinking/apprehensive about the wire thingy. 

and quit calling me that!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i know, i know. Already worried/thinking/apprehensive about the wire thingy.
> 
> and quit calling me that!!!!


 
Bubbette instructed me that PR was the only name to use for you moving forward.


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be careful with those trailer lights Possum Rob. You have a history with them as well...



I forgot about the trailer lights. I guess I need to make sure his life insurance is paid up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bubbette instructed me that PR was the only name to use for you moving forward.



I don't listen to her, why should you?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 11, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I forgot about the trailer lights. I guess I need to make sure his life insurance is paid up.



Naw...trailer lights are 12 volt. Just give him an  aggrevating sting.


----------



## Otis (Nov 11, 2010)

I feel like flossing my teeth with a logging chain


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Naw...trailer lights are 12 volt. Just give him an  aggrevating sting.



Until the sting made him sit up and hit his head on the tongue of the trailer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2010)

No mommy deer behind house this afternoon , not like her


----------



## slip (Nov 11, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> No mommy deer behind house this afternoon , not like her



but i bet she was delicious


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't listen to her, why should you?


 
Ummm,,,,,,,,,those little hairs on the back of my neck are standing up,,,,,,which means, do as your told...



Self! said:


> I feel like flossing my teeth with a logging chain


 
Don't you mean, your tooth?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

OK..........Twitter............I don't get it, but dangit, I'm trying to understand what to do with it....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

There's just no way y'all can pass this thread up!!!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5497712&posted=1#post5497712


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2010)

man, somebody opens a booger tread and everyone leaves the drivel , i think i have OVER estimated ALL of yall


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 11, 2010)

Well... boogers are funny


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> man, somebody opens a booger tread and everyone leaves the drivel , i think i have OVER estimated ALL of yall



It's who we are. It's what we do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> man, somebody opens a booger tread and everyone leaves the drivel , i think i have OVER estimated ALL of yall


 
Just wait till we start the Luggie thread...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's who we are. It's what we do.



just curious if you dont like possum boy , you might want to look at your avatar


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just wait till we start the Luggie thread...




just one question are you really a mexican?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> just curious if you dont like possum boy , you might want to look at your avatar



Well, if the Tide rolls this weekend, expect an action pic to replace the possum. 
Speaking of sports, i think it's time to go start a new Cam Newton thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, if the Tide rolls this weekend, expect an action pic to replace the possum.
> Speaking of sports, i think it's time to go start a new Cam Newton thread.



Dont watch any sports except racing, hope your team wins but i hear auburn is on a roll. that is what i hear though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> just one question are you really a mexican?


 
NO!!! I'm a Spaniard.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NO!!! I'm a Spaniard.



you pullin my leg


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> you pullin my leg


 
Look at the beer in my avatar. Do you know anyone that drinks that beer?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look at the beer in my avatar. Do you know anyone that drinks that beer?




No you got me there Spaniard , but wantd you gettin a new avatar?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look at the beer in my avatar. Do you know anyone that drinks that beer?



Yeah  YOU


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm headin' to bed. Gotta go to moultrie in the morning and pick up my boat seats. Then, come home and hopefully get trailer lights working. Then, drive thru the disgusting part of God's country called Awbarn( idiots will prolly have the hiway jammed by 3pm tomorrow). Lake Jordan by 5pm. Hopefully.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> No you got me there Spaniard , but wantd you gettin a new avatar?


 
I guess they are going to send it snail mail!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 11, 2010)

Nite bamer, hope ya have good luck in yer venture tomorow


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2010)

Just wanted to tell ya'll good night.............. after my fried chicken, white acre pea's & cheesy garlic mashed taters!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just wanted to tell ya'll good night.............. after my fried chicken, white acre pea's & cheesy garlic mashed taters!


 
Nite youngun..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nite youngun..


Sweet Dreams, shuggums!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NO!!! I'm a Spaniard.





mudracing101 said:


> you pullin my leg






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look at the beer in my avatar. Do you know anyone that drinks that beer?


I do!!



rhbama3 said:


> I'm headin' to bed. Gotta go to moultrie in the morning and pick up my boat seats. Then, come home and hopefully get trailer lights working. Then, drive thru the disgusting part of God's country called Awbarn( idiots will prolly have the hiway jammed by 3pm tomorrow). Lake Jordan by 5pm. Hopefully.


G'night Possum Rob!!



Keebs said:


> Just wanted to tell ya'll good night.............. after my fried chicken, white acre pea's & cheesy garlic mashed taters!


Night Darlin!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 11, 2010)

Nite y'all I'm out


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nite y'all I'm out


Night Hanky Panky!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

Quiet in here ain't it..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quiet in here ain't it..


Yep!!.........You can even hear the Crickets Chirping!!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CQFEY9RIRJA?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CQFEY9RIRJA?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Good night Folks!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 12, 2010)

folks it's Friday and time to get up and get ready for the last day of the work week( for most)...


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 12, 2010)

Mornin.  Time for werkz and using my "free waffle" card at Waffle House, not necc. in that order


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> folks it's Friday and time to get up and get ready for the last day of the work week( for most)...



alright already,  been up and visiting other sites too.    Can't wait to try and beat the crowd to the truck this afternoon to get ahead of the traffic.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm up and at em here. Coffee and wake up to follow soon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2010)

The temperature here has gone up a degree since I first looked an hour ago.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Mornin.  Time for werkz and using my "free waffle" card at Waffle House, not necc. in that order





gobbleinwoods said:


> alright already,  been up and visiting other sites too.    Can't wait to try and beat the crowd to the truck this afternoon to get ahead of the traffic.



Mornin y'all. Lookin to be a decent lookin day here.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 12, 2010)

*Later!*

Yeah, 47 cool degrees now and going to near 70 later. My kind 'o wedda!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Yeah, 47 cool degrees now and going to near 70 later. My kind 'o wedda!



yeap need the thermacell to hunt this afternoon.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 12, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> alright already,  been up and visiting other sites too.    Can't wait to try and beat the crowd to the truck this afternoon to get ahead of the traffic.





Hankus said:


> I'm up and at em here. Coffee and wake up to follow soon





StriperAddict said:


> Yeah, 47 cool degrees now and going to near 70 later. My kind 'o wedda!



Morning  all.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning  all.....



morning  







get any OT?


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 12, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope,was only here 6 hrs...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Nope,was only here 6 hrs...



Bet they made you sign in on comp time also instead of paying you on a company vacation day.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 12, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bet they made you sign in on comp time also instead of paying you on a company vacation day.



They do the accounting really weird,if you have a vacation,sick or Holiday during the week,you have to work the extra 8 hrs before they pay the OT...Never had a company do it that way before,but at least they still pay the 46hrs for the week


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

Mornin fellers!  How bout those Falcons!!!  Man that was a thriller last night.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin fellers!  How bout those Falcons!!!  Man that was a thriller last night.



That was an awesome game for sure!   Morning Matty and peeps!
  It's FRIDAY!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Nov 12, 2010)

Mornin y'all


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin fellers!  How bout those Falcons!!!  Man that was a thriller last night.



It was but I could not watch my 2 teams play each other...It was a great game...



boneboy96 said:


> That was an awesome game for sure!   Morning Matty and peeps!
> It's FRIDAY!





Turkeypaw said:


> Mornin y'all



Morning all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2010)

Uggggh Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr Yaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwn Burrrrrrrrrrrp scratch scratch scratch..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 12, 2010)

Good morning!! I'm going back to bed!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good morning!! I'm going back to bed!!!!



No fair!!!!!!!!!!!   Git yo lazy tail up and make me some coffee and bacon 'n' eggs!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good morning!! I'm going back to bed!!!!


 
All that truck buyin wore you out huh?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> No fair!!!!!!!!!!!   Git yo lazy tail up and make me some coffee and bacon 'n' eggs!!!



  




I'll take a black coffee and a biscuit pleeze


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> No fair!!!!!!!!!!!   Git yo lazy tail up and make me some coffee and bacon 'n' eggs!!!



How do I cook bacon and eggs?? Better show me how to make coffee too. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> All that truck buyin wore you out huh?



No.... Tanner and Carter have. They have been fighting since 6:30 this morning. 



Sterlo58 said:


> I'll take a black coffee and a biscuit pleeze



Coming right up.... Boss is working on it.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> How do I cook bacon and eggs?? Better show me how to make coffee too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> No.... Tanner and Carter have. They have been fighting since 6:30 this morning.


 
Well, when Doug comes out of his closet to go to work stuff then little suckers in there...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> How do I cook bacon and eggs?? Better show me how to make coffee too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm going to McDonalds.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm going to McDonalds.



I'll take one of them breakfast burrito thingy's with extra hot sauce.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm going to McDonalds.


 
Old Farmer McDonald?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'll take one of them breakfast burrito thingy's with extra hot sauce.



That's what I was thinking of getting, without the hot sauce. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Old Farmer McDonald?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 12, 2010)

Morning. Guess i jinxed myself with the ford , chevy thing yesterday, my truck blew the heaterhose as i got home yesterdy, so this morning i jump in the 3500 and it goes click, tick. nothing. Luckily the 4th time with the key the big block came to life, whew , thought for a minute i was going to have ta call in to work and just go hunt behind the house.   Well thank goodness its Friday


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 12, 2010)

Mornin..........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm going to McDonalds.



please dont get a mcrib.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin..........



Mernin Seahag!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2010)

Good morning, OFHbabe, Can't cook-babe, Can't drive the truck-bro, Sterlo dude, messican what wants to change my screen name bro, and motorcycle dude thats about to post.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mernin Seahag!



What's happenin....



rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, OFHbabe, Can't cook-babe, Can't drive the truck-bro, Sterlo dude, messican what wants to change my screen name bro, and motorcycle dude thats about to post.



Mornin Possum Rob.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, OFHbabe, Can't cook-babe, Can't drive the truck-bro, Sterlo dude, messican what wants to change my screen name bro, and motorcycle dude thats about to post.



Hey easy , i think hes a Spaniard.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 12, 2010)

Morning Folks.  A day off finally, well 2 of them really.  My agenda goes as follows..

9 am -out to Benny's and ready for some awesome RMX-250 riding 

12 am -  Taking 800mg advil to ease the pains 

12:10 - lunch

12:45 - back on the bike and ride some more 

3 pm - more advil...

3:30 pm - load up and head the rest of way down to hunting camp.  

4:30 pm - detination reached. Unload, change clothes and head out to check on a new stand local and maybe work off some of the stiffness from the earlier riding.

7m - return to camp cook steak for dinner and eat while relaxing with a cold one.

10 pm, bedtime and maybe advil as needed.

5 am - Saturday -  wake up, dressed, have a snack before heading out.

6 am on the stand awaiting the sun god to raise the light..

7:27 am  Shoot my Big Buck. 

8:15 - Back to camp and load up to go back to the house cause by this time my arms and legs are refusing to work for me anymore because of the way I treated and abused them the day before and have advised me they are going on a Pain Strike for the next 3 days only sub-sideing any pain as they feel free to.  


All this time I am relizeing , " I ain't no spring chicken anymore, but I will not stop doing the things I enjoy doing.  Even if it means pain and suffering for the next 3 days or longer.  Old man death can just look over my shoulder all he wants to, but this raggedy man will stop all this non-sence whenm I say it's time to. "


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Folks.  A day off finally, well 2 of them really.  My agenda goes as follows..
> 
> 9 am -out to Benny's and ready for some awesome RMX-250 riding
> 
> ...




A man with a plan!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 12, 2010)

Good Gawd Kim...you know I don't have the attention span to read that long post..



Ok, time to iron the hair and go to the local crackhouse.....I mean work.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey easy , i think hes a Spaniard.



He's whatever Elfii tells him he is.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Gawd Kim...you know I don't have the attention span to read that long post..
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, time to iron the hair and go to the local crackhouse.....I mean work.......



That was the short version.. 

I still got something for ya to Sweet cheeks.  Just when ever I can get it over to ya,   Ya know..


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> That was the short version..
> 
> I still got something for ya to Sweet cheeks.  Just when ever I can get it over to ya,   Ya know..





I'll call you later on today....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 12, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> A man with a plan!!!



Morning there Mudracer.   Been there and done that too back in the 80's  

Hey ya Bama...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Gawd Kim...you know I don't have the attention span to read that long post..
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, time to iron the hair and go to the local crackhouse.....I mean work.......




You work at a crackhouse?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll call you later on today....



10-fwa..  it ain't going nowhere...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 12, 2010)

ok, I got to get outta here for awhile.  It's almost time to start the pain enhancement theapy for today..  

Ya'll have a good one


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 12, 2010)

Mornin Yall


----------



## baldfish (Nov 12, 2010)

Man it looks like the long list for the looney bin in here
Mornin yall


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 12, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Man it looks like the long list for the looney bin in here
> Mornin yall



I resemble that remark.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 12, 2010)

Mornin. That mcrib was good!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin. That mcrib was good!!!



Ckoke...gag.....blek...yuk. 

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Ckoke...gag.....blek...yuk.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it.



Just kidding. I had to get a breakfast burrito. Can't have it your way at mcdonalds.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Folks.  A day off finally, well 2 of them really.  My agenda goes as follows..
> 
> 9 am -out to Benny's and ready for some awesome RMX-250 riding
> 
> ...


Good Goobly Goobers Kim!!!  But good luck anyway!!



mudracing101 said:


> You work at a crackhouse?





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall


Mornin' Sista!!!!



baldfish said:


> Man it looks like the long list for the looney bin in here
> Mornin yall


CHARLIEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sterlo58 said:


> I resemble that remark.


Mornin Neil!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin. That mcrib was good!!!


Fresh eggs, cheese & pepper blend, nuked fresh


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 12, 2010)

Mornin' Yall!!! Its FRIDAY!!!   ....and it is BIRTHDAY PRESENT DAY!!!!!  UPS should be delivering my new recurve bow today, and then i'm headed to Bass Pro to pick out a new watercraft for myself!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall!!! Its FRIDAY!!!   ....and it is BIRTHDAY PRESENT DAY!!!!!  UPS should be delivering my new recurve bow today, and then i'm headed to Bass Pro to pick out a new watercraft for myself!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 12, 2010)

Got to do some last minute packing this afternoon and then its off to macon to do some deerhunting! Come on sat. morning and hopefully that 50 pt. buck


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin. That mcrib was good!!!



did you put boogers on it? It would be an improvement on the taste im sure. Would be kind of like a slimy pickle i suppose...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> did you put boogers on it? It would be an improvement on the taste im sure. Would be kind of like a slimy pickle i suppose...



  

Mornin BOSS


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin BOSS



Mernin Crankus!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mernin Crankus!



You firin up the grill today or jus firin down cold ones


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 12, 2010)

Good morning


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Good morning



Mornin dude  

Got ya a deer yet


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey ya bunch of goobers...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> did you put boogers on it? It would be an improvement on the taste im sure. Would be kind of like a slimy pickle i suppose...



Not this time.... I wasn't hunting.


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, apparently possums aint the only thing after PR. Yesterday the dogs found a dead squirrel and decided they liked the perfume. PR came home from work and started pettin' WooWoo till he found squirrel goo matted in his coat. (insert gagging smiley here). Can't believe PR didn't notice the smell.  Emergency trip to the groomer today, Febrezed the sofa, recliner, and truck used to take them to the groomer.  PR found the dead squirrel and it is no longer in our yard.









I hope he threw it in the neighbor's yard so those stupid min pins can enjoy it


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin dude
> 
> Got ya a deer yet





Been in a stand for approx 7 hours this year...that will change starting next weekend though 

You??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You firin up the grill today or jus firin down cold ones



Well ima gonna git the smoker out tonight and get 'er setup.  Then in the morning I have (4) 14lb turkeys to throw in there.   Got'em soaking in a brine of salt, brown sugar, maple syrup, about 80 garlic cloves, pepper, moores, and Wild Turkey 101.  I think they'll be fit to eat...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey ya bunch of goobers...



BOBBYYYYYYYY!  What up?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> BOBBYYYYYYYY!  What up?



Not much..just loadin up the truck to head east. I should be in the woods by 2 pm.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey ya bunch of goobers...


_Bobbbyyyyyy!!!!_



Bubbette said:


> Well, apparently possums aint the only thing after PR. Yesterday the dogs found a dead squirrel and decided they liked the perfume. PR came home from work and started pettin' WooWoo till he found squirrel goo matted in his coat. (insert gagging smiley here). Can't believe PR didn't notice the smell.  Emergency trip to the groomer today, Febrezed the sofa, recliner, and truck used to take them to the groomer.  PR found the dead squirrel and it is no longer in our yard.
> 
> I hope he threw it in the neighbor's yard so those stupid min pins can enjoy it


I swear, Bubbette, you outta write a book!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Been in a stand for approx 7 hours this year...that will change starting next weekend though
> 
> You??



Man I been puttin the time but the deer ain't there. Seen one I could shoot and lost that one. Dad got one Sunday mornin. First he seen all year. Man its slow out there this year. Hope it picks up late season.



BBQBOSS said:


> Well ima gonna git the smoker out tonight and get 'er setup.  Then in the morning I have (4) 14lb turkeys to throw in there.   Got'em soaking in a brine of salt, brown sugar, maple syrup, about 80 garlic cloves, pepper, moores, and Wild Turkey 101.  I think they'll be fit to eat...



Hoss that sounds fine rite there   You did remember to test the cookin likker didn you


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Man I been puttin the time but the deer ain't there. Seen one I could shoot and lost that one. Dad got one Sunday mornin. First he seen all year. Man its slow out there this year. Hope it picks up late season.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoss that sounds fine rite there   You did remember to test the cookin likker didn you




naw man that turkey aint worth drinkin!  thats why i poured it in the mix!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well ima gonna git the smoker out tonight and get 'er setup.  Then in the morning I have (4) 14lb turkeys to throw in there.   Got'em soaking in a brine of salt, brown sugar, maple syrup, about 80 garlic cloves, pepper, moores, and Wild Turkey 101.  I think they'll be fit to eat...



HEY MATT!!!! I WILL (for one of the first times ever) BE CHEERING FOR YOUR BELOVED DAWGS THIS WEEKEND!!! 


I want the SEC Championship to end up being SC and LSU, so i need a UGA win.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> HEY MATT!!!! I WILL (for one of the first times ever) BE CHEERING FOR YOUR BELOVED DAWGS THIS WEEKEND!!!
> 
> 
> I want the SEC Championship to end up being SC and LSU, so i need a UGA win.



well thanks but i will not be rooting for the cocks or da gaytors.  to bad you can't tie anymore...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



You broke that pony yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> You broke that pony yet?



Admittedly he got the best of me again last night, but I have a plan . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Admittedly he got the best of me again last night, but I have a plan . . .



USELESS WITHOUT PICS!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 12, 2010)

Grrrr... I hate it when I spray myself in the face with the kitchen faucet thing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Grrrr... I hate it when I spray myself in the face with the kitchen faucet thing.



You're a regular Einstein aren't ya??



I bet you did it twice!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're a regular Einstein aren't ya??
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you did it twice!!



I'm smart, just not smarter than that hose. 

Well, if you have to know....yes I did the same thing again after I wiped my face off.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm smart, just not smarter than that hose.
> 
> Well, if you have to know....yes I did the same thing again after I wiped my face off.



We use to turn the water off, put clear tape around the sprayer.   When someone turned in on, they got soaked.  Sure this is not happening.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 12, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We use to turn the water off, put clear tape around the sprayer.   When someone turned in on, they got soaked.  Sure this is not happening.



 I was pushing the button as I was grabbing it. I just need to remember not to do that anymore. 

I've gotten douge many times with taping the sprayer.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I was pushing the button as I was grabbing it. I just need to remember not to do that anymore.
> 
> I've gotten douge many times with taping the sprayer.



Duhhhh... which way did he go george which way did he go???


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 12, 2010)

11:00 and alls well!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> 11:00 and alls well!!



WHATS FER LUNCH?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Duhhhh... which way did he go george which way did he go???


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> WHATS FER LUNCH?



Rewarmed deer cubed sammich


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Duhhhh... which way did he go george which way did he go???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Rewarmed deer cubed sammich



Ima goin here... 

http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> WHATS FER LUNCH?


Fried chicken, cheesy garlic mashed taters & white acre pea's!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Fried chicken, cheesy garlic mashed taters & white acre pea's!



Mornin keebs 

Man if I had those trimmins I'd have a meal


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> WHATS FER LUNCH?



prob. going to the ole golden corral, quick and easy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> prob. going to the ole golden corral, quick and easy



eat plenty of rolls and fried chicken fer me. 

oh, and a bottle of hot sauce as well.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> eat plenty of rolls and fried chicken fer me.
> 
> oh, and a bottle of hot sauce as well.



consider it done


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2010)

I just saw black beauty run by my office window!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> consider it done


Get a samplin' of the bourbon chicken for me!!!  And the rolls!  I LOVE GC!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Get a samplin' of the bourbon chicken for me!!!  And the rolls!  I LOVE GC!!!



you know that bourbon chicken is pretty ole good. Lately their fried fish is good to. I'll just have to get a little of it all. I just got even hungrier.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I just saw black beauty run by my office window!!!!!!!!!!


...Wasn't Quack looking for his pony yesterday???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> you know that bourbon chicken is pretty ole good. Lately their fried fish is good to. I'll just have to get a little of it all. I just got even hungrier.


I like their little catfish, oh heck, who am I kiddding, I like it all!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> ...Wasn't Quack looking for his pony yesterday???


 Yes!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 12, 2010)

Mornin ... light & 2 sugars please?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin ... light & 2 sugars please?


2 pots down, time for sweet tea now, girl!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 2 pots down, time for sweet tea now, girl!!



I don't like sweet tea. I've tried so many different kind and still hate it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I don't like sweet tea. I've tried so many different kind and still hate it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 12, 2010)

Alright its lunch time and im outta heeeerrrre!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I don't like sweet tea. I've tried so many different kind and still hate it.


You ain't had mine!



mudracing101 said:


>


She cain't help it, she's from Jurwzy, but we luv her anyway!



mudracing101 said:


> Alright its lunch time and im outta heeeerrrre!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2010)

quick driveby folks!
bout to take bubbette to lunch, pick up 3 freshly washed dogs, load up the truck and boat and then head to montgomery. Ya'll have a great weekend and i'll be back Sunday night!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> quick driveby folks!
> bout to take bubbette to lunch, pick up 3 freshly washed dogs, load up the truck and boat and then head to montgomery. Ya'll have a great weekend and i'll be back Sunday night!


Have a safe trip, Bubba!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 12, 2010)

WOW a good Friday to me finally.
 At 0825 got me a healthy full grown nine pointer.
 Caught him making a rub on an oak.
 Field dressed at 185 lbs.  Pics to come,.......sometime.
 Happy day.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You ain't had mine!
> 
> 
> She cain't help it, she's from Jurwzy, but we luv her anyway!


If it tastes like fresh brewed tea .... I HATE IT. I love you too but I will never like tea, unless it is Brisk iced tea, which is NOT real tea ... sowy mama Keebs.



rhbama3 said:


> quick driveby folks!
> bout to take bubbette to lunch, pick up 3 freshly washed dogs, load up the truck and boat and then head to montgomery. Ya'll have a great weekend and i'll be back Sunday night!


Have fun and a safe trip. Please send Mrs.B my luv.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WOW a good Friday to me finally.
> At 0825 got me a healthy full grown nine pointer.
> Caught him making a rub on an oak.
> Field dressed at 185 lbs.  Pics to come,.......sometime.
> Happy day.


THERE you are!!!  Congrats Craig!!!



YaraG. said:


> If it tastes like fresh brewed tea .... I HATE IT. I love you too but I will never like tea, unless it is Brisk iced tea, which is NOT real tea ... sowy mama Keebs.


mmmHhmmm, we'll see, we'll see...........


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 12, 2010)

Morning folks... ok, so it's really afternoon, butthat's the way it goes sometimes. Ran out of water last night, so we woke up to no coffee. Time to head to the Waffle House  But by the time the boys are finally ready, it's going on 10 

 Get back and start fighting the genny. It blew the muffler loose, and it was an unbelievable battle to get the cover bolts off to be able to get to the muffler bolts. Then the cover bolts wouldn't thread in for nothing. Finally get it bolted up, fueled up, started... and the Hughsnet modem took almost a half hour to come online! Sheesh... and this is a _good_ day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 12, 2010)

I need one of those laid back ,rubbin its belly ,cause it ate too much smiley faces!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>






mudracing101 said:


> I need one of those laid back ,rubbin its belly ,cause it ate too much smiley faces!









 close enough??


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You ain't had mine!
> 
> 
> She cain't help it, she's from Jurwzy, but we luv her anyway!



oh well, ive been on a water and squeezed lemon kick for a while here lately. Seem to like it better, unless its after 5 then its another story.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> oh well, ive been on a water and squeezed lemon kick for a while here lately. Seem to like it better, unless its after 5 then its another story.


I do that too, 'cept I add some sweet-n-low to it  unless I'm at home, sorry, I do like my sweet tea and there are only a couple of places here in town that I like their's!  Oh & the after 5, ditto............


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> quick driveby folks!
> bout to take bubbette to lunch, pick up 3 freshly washed dogs, load up the truck and boat and then head to montgomery. Ya'll have a great weekend and i'll be back Sunday night!



Safe trip



hogtrap44 said:


> WOW a good Friday to me finally.
> At 0825 got me a healthy full grown nine pointer.
> Caught him making a rub on an oak.
> Field dressed at 185 lbs.  Pics to come,.......sometime.
> Happy day.



Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2010)

I've got gas.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got gas.



It should be "I had gas"


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 12, 2010)

Y'all wish me luck...I'm huntin wabbit!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Y'all wish me luck...I'm huntin wabbit!



Luck


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


>





Keebs said:


>



Since we're dancin'....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2010)

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyODk1ODk5ODEzNzUmcHQ9MTI4OTU4OTk4NzE*MCZwPTg3NTkxJmQ9Y29tbWVudHMtY29kZWJveCZnPTEmbz*zMDk*/ZDgyYjdhNzM*NGEwODc*MzNhOWFlMGQyY2QyZg==.gif" /><p><br>Share Comments & Graphics - Layouts - Photobucket</p>


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 12, 2010)

Woohoo! UPS will deliver here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2010)

Okay, ladies and gentlemen!
Boats hooked up with WORKING tail lights and all the tools and stuff are loaded. Carpet, glue, seats, are in the back and bins loaded with tools are in the backseat. Just need to cram an overnight bag in there somewhere and i'm ready to go. See ya'll sunday!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 12, 2010)

Way to go PossomRob! It's nice when things go right


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Woohoo! UPS will deliver here!



I hate UPS right about now.  This is the second day in a row they have screwed up a shipment coming to me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got gas.


 
Me too!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey MC.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WOW a good Friday to me finally.
> At 0825 got me a healthy full grown nine pointer.
> Caught him making a rub on an oak.
> Field dressed at 185 lbs.  Pics to come,.......sometime.
> Happy day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey MC.


 
Howdy HT. So you got you a monster huh?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


Hey there Snowster. Cute avatar ya got.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy HT. So you got you a monster huh?


Sort'a mabe by swamp buck standards. He'll hang next to my hogs and turkeys on da wall. Was after some big hogs that'd been plowing in there. Didn't expect to see him making a rub. 
 Now the dadgum picresizer gives me errors when i try to post'em.



OutFishHim said:


>


Cute avatar, there Heather.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>





OutFishHim said:


>



I see you used more nanners than I did....



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey there Snowster. Cute avatar ya got.
> 
> Sort'a mabe by swamp buck standards. He'll hang next to my hogs and turkeys on da wall. Was after some big hogs that'd been plowing in there. Didn't expect to see him making a rub.
> Now the dadgum picresizer gives me errors when i try to post'em.
> ...



Hey Craig!  Thanks!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 12, 2010)

Howdy trap 

Wassup snowy and pilgrim chick.


----------



## slip (Nov 12, 2010)

HT, if you want you can email me the pics and ill post em for you.


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 12, 2010)

Howdy Folks What a day.Loader time


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy trap
> 
> Wassup snowy and pilgrim chick.



Hello Neal, Neil but not Kneel..



slip said:


> HT, if you want you can email me the pics and ill post em for you.



Slippers...


----------



## slip (Nov 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Howdy Folks What a day.Loader time


get to hunt any this year?


OutFishHim said:


> Slippers...



yo?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 12, 2010)

slip said:


> get to hunt any this year?
> 
> 
> yo?



Haven't said hi to you in a while so I thought you needed a .....


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 12, 2010)

slip said:


> get to hunt any this year?
> 
> 
> yo?


I've been out twice. Looks like that might be all for this year. Gona hafta just buy meat I quess. Just wish the stuff they sold in the store was as good for ya as corn fed deer meat


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I've been out twice. Looks like that might be all for this year. Gona hafta just buy meat I quess. Just wish the stuff they sold in the store was as good for ya as corn fed deer meat



Well hello there!


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Well hello there!



Hey thereHows you and yourens? You still havin to put up with the crackshack at work?


----------



## slip (Nov 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Haven't said hi to you in a while so I thought you needed a .....


Hello then
done any hunting this year?


dougefresh said:


> I've been out twice. Looks like that might be all for this year. Gona hafta just buy meat I quess. Just wish the stuff they sold in the store was as good for ya as corn fed deer meat



been out a few times, the closest i've come to anything alive was when the coyote left me a present 20 feet from my blind in the one hour i was gone eating lunch...or when the buck walked infront of the truck the next day, when i was eating lunch again


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey thereHows you and yourens? You still havin to put up with the crackshack at work?



Everyone is good.  Took Zander back to the eye doctor this week and his right eye went from 20/250 to 20/50 in only a month!

Yes, crackhead is still there.  But I like working with her better than the fat, stinky lesbian..


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 12, 2010)

slip said:


> Hello then
> done any hunting this year?
> 
> 
> been out a few times, the closest i've come to anything alive was when the coyote left me a present 20 feet from my blind in the one hour i was gone eating lunch...or when the buck walked infront of the truck the next day, when i was eating lunch again


You eating corn for lunch. bout all I dun gots was a coon with the truck and finished him off with the trailor last night on the way home.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 12, 2010)

slip said:


> Hello then
> done any hunting this year?



Not yet.  Going out for the first time tomorrow.  And I won the negotiations, so I get the 300 ultra mag.


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Everyone is good.  Took Zander back to the eye doctor this week and his right eye went from 20/250 to 20/50 in only a month!
> 
> Yes, crackhead is still there.  But I like working with her better than the fat, stinky lesbian..


Thats great for Zander.

I'd choose the crackhead to. Bet she cleans the shop good looking for cookie crums.Just don't leave you tip jar unattended.


----------



## slip (Nov 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You eating corn for lunch. bout all I dun gots was a coon with the truck and finished him off with the trailor last night on the way home.


nah no corn, its hard enough getting the DNR to believe the 5gal bucket of pnut butter is for my PB&J's .. 


OutFishHim said:


> Not yet.  Going out for the first time tomorrow.  And I won the negotiations, so I get the 300 ultra mag.


they let women carry guns? when did this happen?


OutFishHim said:


> Yes, crackhead is still there.  But I like working with her better than the fat, stinky lesbian..



what the heck kind of place do you work at...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Everyone is good.  Took Zander back to the eye doctor this week and his right eye went from 20/250 to 20/50 in only a month!
> 
> Yes, crackhead is still there.  But I like working with her better than the fat, stinky lesbian..



Glad to hear Zander's vision is improving. 

Now about the crackhead and the fat stinky lesbian. Please don't make me choose.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thats great for Zander.
> 
> I'd choose the crackhead to. Bet she cleans the shop good looking for cookie crums.Just don't leave you tip jar unattended.



  She does clean!  I don't have to do anything while I'm there! 

Today she said she wants us to bring in items to make community soup in the microwave....not to sure about that...


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 12, 2010)

slip said:


> they let women carry guns? when did this happen?



Easy cheesy....I'm a pretty good shot.....



slip said:


> what the heck kind of place do you work at...



Just the typical Canton hair salon.....



Sterlo58 said:


> Glad to hear Zander's vision is improving.
> 
> Now about the crackhead and the fat stinky lesbian. Please don't make me choose.



Don't forget to throw ol' new-girl-talks-a-lot into the mix.


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 12, 2010)

slip said:


> nah no corn, its hard enough getting the DNR to believe the 5gal bucket of pnut butter is for my PB&J's ..
> 
> they let women carry guns? when did this happen?
> 
> ...



Got to get a 5 gallon bucket of jelly. Then the DNR will not give you any problems.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Got to get a 5 gallon bucket of jelly. Then the DNR will not give you any problems.



Don't forget the loaf bread.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Easy cheesy....I'm a pretty good shot.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man...I have had my hair cut by a non stop babbler before. Now you really make the choice even tougher.


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh man...I have had my hair cut by a non stop babbler before. Now you really make the choice even tougher.



 The last time I had my hair cut the one cutting it thought it would be funny to only cut 90% of it. So I've been walking around with a mohawk for about 6weeks.


----------



## slip (Nov 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Easy cheesy....I'm a pretty good shot.....


i believe you.





dougefresh said:


> Got to get a 5 gallon bucket of jelly. Then the DNR will not give you any problems.





Sterlo58 said:


> Don't forget the loaf bread.



oh man, i would never have to leave my blind...to heck with the deer


----------



## slip (Nov 12, 2010)

slip said:


> i believe you.



opps, that comes off as sarcastic...i _really do_ believe you. no sarcasm.

good luck in getting one tomorow.

time to walk the dogs then  soon after, later folks.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 12, 2010)

Evening folks.  I survived the day. Sore as all get out, but survived.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2010)

Good to hear RM, hope that deer ain't late for his appointment tomorow.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Good to hear RM, hope that deer ain't late for his appointment tomorow.


I hope you made a few appointments for tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I hope you made a few appointments for tomorrow.



I suspect all my patients will forget  

But if they don't they better not make no habit of slowin down or stopin. Cause if they do it will get real loud real quick


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I suspect all my patients will forget
> 
> But if they don't they better not make no habit of slowin down or stopin. Cause if they do it will get real loud real quick



Sound Like your running an HMO.   Just keep yelling next as they run by.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sound Like your running an HMO.   Just keep yelling next as they run by.



If I yell next much it will be followed by bullets  

You goin


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey there Snowster. Cute avatar ya got.


Hey Craig!! 

Thats Aimee with our sick heifer. She's such a love, and Aimee loves givin her scratches 



OutFishHim said:


> I see you used more nanners than I did....
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Craig!  Thanks!


I did, didn't I 


Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy trap
> 
> Wassup snowy and pilgrim chick.


Hey Neil 


OutFishHim said:


> Everyone is good.  Took Zander back to the eye doctor this week and his right eye went from 20/250 to 20/50 in only a month!


WOOOHOOOOO YAY for Zander


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> If I yell next much it will be followed by bullets
> 
> You goin



Looks like Sunday for me.  Dang people keep getting married during hunting season.  Do they not know the rut is happening in the N ga Hills.

Hello Miss snowy.  Court said Hello Also,


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Looks like Sunday for me.  Dang people keep getting married during hunting season.  Do they not know the rut is happening in the N ga Hills.
> 
> Hello Miss snowy.  Court said Hello Also,



Both days for me. Good luck tripod, and may you have enough bullets for a multiple kill mornin if it don't collapse the stand


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Both days for me. Good luck tripod, and may you have enough bullets for a multiple kill mornin if it don't collapse the stand



I will still have my brick Good luck to you brother Hankus .


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 12, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Looks like Sunday for me.  Dang people keep getting married during hunting season.  Do they not know the rut is happening in the N ga Hills.
> 
> Hello Miss snowy.  Court said Hello Also,



Hiiiiiiii AJ and Courtney!!!  BIG Hugs for yall!!!!!   I hope all is well


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hiiiiiiii AJ and Courtney!!!  BIG Hugs for yall!!!!!   I hope all is well




Slowly coming together.  Court has a big smile now, thanks for the hugs.  I hope everything good on the farm.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I will still have my brick Good luck to you brother Hankus .



If I have need of it I'll holler  Thanks



SnowHunter said:


> Hiiiiiiii AJ and Courtney!!!  BIG Hugs for yall!!!!!   I hope all is well



Hey snowy bye snowy



Nite dribelers n dribelettes. Gots a long day with an early wake up.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 12, 2010)

Hankus, Snowy, and Tripod Good evening!!........Gonna be here for a little while. Gotta hit the yak sack early tonite!!...........We have to be in Covington @ 8:00 in the morning!!...............HRC hunt test in the morning........Fingers crossed.............If Tucker gets a pass tomorrow, he will earn his first title!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

What it is you longleggedmackdaddys?!?!?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 12, 2010)

Good luck to you and Tucker!


Nite Hnkus.  

I thinking I retiring also.  Good night all and good luck. Be safe this  weekend.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hankus, Snowy, and Tripod Good evening!!........Gonna be here for a little while. Gotta hit the yak sack early tonite!!...........We have to be in Covington @ 8:00 in the morning!!...............HRC hunt test in the morning........Fingers crossed.............If Tucker gets a pass tomorrow, he will earn his first title!!!



Good luck tomorrow


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 12, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Slowly coming together.  Court has a big smile now, thanks for the hugs.  I hope everything good on the farm.


Glad to hear that  Hugs for yall anytime!! 

All is well here  Should have some new fuzzy butts hatching out over the weekend  

Yall have a good night! 


Hankus said:


> If I have need of it I'll holler  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Hankus, Bye Hankus 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hankus, Snowy, and Tripod Good evening!!........Gonna be here for a little while. Gotta hit the yak sack early tonite!!...........We have to be in Covington @ 8:00 in the morning!!...............HRC hunt test in the morning........Fingers crossed.............If Tucker gets a pass tomorrow, he will earn his first title!!!


Hey Mitch!   to my TagSista!

OH!!! Good Luck tomorrow!!!!!! I can't wait to hear how it goes!!!  


BBQBOSS said:


> What it is you longleggedmackdaddys?!?!?



It is...................... somethin.... 

This time change is killin me.. any of yall havin a tough time dealin with this? I could go to bed right now


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 12, 2010)

Evenin' Yall.  I hate gettin' older, but birthday presents sure make you forget about it for a little while.   From now on out I turn 29 every year.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 12, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good luck to you and Tucker!
> 
> 
> Nite Hnkus.
> ...





Capt Quirk said:


> Good luck tomorrow


Thanks!!



SnowHunter said:


> Glad to hear that  Hugs for yall anytime!!
> 
> All is well here  Should have some new fuzzy butts hatching out over the weekend
> 
> ...


Hey Snowy!!.........Tag is in Americus Ga. tonight for the fooball game..........Just got the last text.........Football is over for Waco this year......I will prolly be in bed asleep when she gets home.



jsullivan03 said:


> Evenin' Yall.  I hate gettin' older, but birthday presents sure make you forget about it for a little while.   From now on out I turn 29 every year.


What kind of bow??........That kinda looks Like an Ocean kayak big game Prowler??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What kind of bow??........That kinda looks Like an Ocean kayak big game Prowler??



It is a Sammick Sage takedown.  Good enough to get me started.  The kayak is a Ocean Kayak Prowler Trident 11.  Been dying for one for years and finally pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

foteeeeee creeeek.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 12, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> It is a Sammick Sage takedown.  Good enough to get me started.  The kayak is a Ocean Kayak Prowler Trident 11.  Been dying for one for years and finally pulled the trigger on it.


Don't recognize the make of the bow.........Don't know as much about those as I do the Kayaks............I don't think you will be disappointed with the Kayak!!........That Trident is super Stable!!.........You should be able to stand, and fly cast from that one!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 12, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Evenin' Yall.  I hate gettin' older, but birthday presents sure make you forget about it for a little while.   From now on out I turn 29 every year.


Congrats! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!.........Tag is in Americus Ga. tonight for the fooball game..........Just got the last text.........Football is over for Waco this year......I will prolly be in bed asleep when she gets home.
> 
> What kind of bow??........That kinda looks Like an Ocean kayak big game Prowler??


Oh Lawd... well, another season done... till next year 

Well, Im callin it a night, blah. Yall enjoy!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> foteeeeee creeeek.


Ron Bacardi!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh Lawd... well, another season done... till next year
> 
> Well, Im callin it a night, blah. Yall enjoy!


Yep!!..........Good night!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 12, 2010)

Meeeeeeeooooowwww


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Meeeeeeeooooowwww


 
Hey sexy lady. How you feeling?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey sexy lady. How you feeling?



you get enough to eat today, Spaniard????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> you get enough to eat today, Spaniard????


 I did, perhaps too much. Little did I know I'd be going over to a friends house for dinner. Green Egg smoked salmon & chicken.....

I think I need to purge...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did, perhaps too much. Little did I know I'd be going over to a friends house for dinner. Green Egg smoked salmon & chicken.....
> 
> I think I need to purge...


Sounds like a major conjuring session is in order!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did, perhaps too much. Little did I know I'd be going over to a friends house for dinner. Green Egg smoked salmon & chicken.....
> 
> I think I need to purge...



This is the first time i have been there and only made one trip to the buffet.  They made money on me this time!  

I left about 2pm, went home and crawled in bed about 330 and took a nap until 530.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like a major conjuring session is in order!!


 
Oh, I'm sure in about an hour I'll be doing work that'd make Paul Bunyon proud.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, I'm sure in about an hour I'll be doing work that'd make Paul Bunyon proud.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey sexy lady. How you feeling?



OK now that Ive got Daddy on video chat ... woohoo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> OK now that Ive got Daddy on video chat ... woohoo!


 
That's good..


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's good..



Not really ... his boss is in the room. Which means no fun


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 12, 2010)

Good Night Folks!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 12, 2010)

night Mitch!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 13, 2010)

Yall need to wake up!!!!!  


Ok im going back to bed now....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yall need to wake up!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok im going back to bed now....



Dang Matt...you wake me up and then go back to bed.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang Matt...you wake me up and then go back to bed.



He's like that sometimes!   Usually on weekends!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 13, 2010)

T-t-t-t-too c-c-c-cold to be up-p-p-p-p! I'm a gonna grab the coffee pot, and snuggle with it under the blankets!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

Who's the turkey doin all the screamin about wakin up??


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 13, 2010)

Mornin Miguel


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

Mornin CQ


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 13, 2010)

Is it spring yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

Ummmm,,,,,,,NOOOOOOO !!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm starting to miss those winters I grew up with... wearing shorts and flip flops out by the pool at Christmas...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 13, 2010)

coffee and donuts mmmmm...fixin to load up a couple dogs and enjoy openeing day of rabbit season


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 13, 2010)

Good morning.... Again.  .  How yall iz?????


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 13, 2010)

Morning folks.  Coming at ya "Live from da woods "

Ya,ll have a good one.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good morning.... Again.  .  How yall iz?????


Still cold!

Hey RM, bag a good'un!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Still cold!
> 
> Hey RM, bag a good'un!



Im outside in flip flops tshirt and shorts. Feels great!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey Matty One-shirt,

I'm bringing my own pitcher of sweet tea next time. That and asking for some fried grouper or catfish.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

Deer down


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im outside in flip flops tshirt and shorts. Feels great!!



There is something seriously wrong with you!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 13, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Hey Matty One-shirt,
> 
> I'm bringing my own pitcher of sweet tea next time. That and asking for some fried grouper or catfish.



I think there was fresh tuna on the menu as well.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> There is something seriously wrong with you!



Nah he's fairly normal


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Deer down



awwwwwww yeah baby!   Time to get bloody.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Deer down



WhooooHooooooo. 

I am hearin lots of shootin around the house. Should have gone this mornin.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks fellers


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Deer down



Get it cleaned and we will throw it on the grill before the UFC fight tonight.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 13, 2010)

Mornin Yall!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mornin snowbabe.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin snowbabe.



Mornin Neil! 

You and Sam gonna hit the woods today?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 13, 2010)

Morning to all you late risers


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!!


Mornin Snowy



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin snowbabe.


What up bro



Well folks time to go play with some  hot wires.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Morning to all you late risers


Mernin Quirk!  I've been up since 7:22 actually 

Oh, Quirk.. do yall just need more chickens or are yall lookin to replace some? 


dougefresh said:


> Mornin Snowy
> 
> 
> What up bro
> ...


Mornin Doug!!!! Watch out for the zaps


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Quirk!  I've been up since 7:22 actually
> 
> Oh, Quirk.. do yall just need more chickens or are yall lookin to replace some?


Been up since 5 myself... that's when I toss the wife out for the day 

As far as chickens go, we really don't need anything... we have a decent trio of R.I.R., 2 hens and one mean rooster. Thinking of doing him in. We also have 3-4 chicks, and several eggs in the incubator. Just thinking about trying other birds. Since i found Guineas eat ticks and garden bugs, I also thought it would be nice to have a few free ranging.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Deer down


 He looks awesome, stawkee!!!
Hi ya'll, Bye Ya'll, busy day ahead, ya'll have a good'un!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks keebs


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

Must be lots of deer huntin for the drivel crew. Shore is quiet in here


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

Well wood cuttin and haulin is through for today. Hope y'all have/had a goodun. I'm gettin a beer n a recliner soon as I get home


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

Hurry up and get home Hankus, so you can get in that chair and get your drank on...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

In chair rite now and it feel so good  Think I'll go stand in front of the buck stove and get warm when I finish this one


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2010)

Just so yall know Tucker passed his fourth hunt test so he gets his big Ribbon
So congrats T ruttnbuck and Tagalong


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> In chair rite now and it feel so good  Think I'll go stand in front of the buck stove and get warm when I finish this one



Nice deer u got today Hankus


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Just so yall know Tucker passed his fourth hunt test so he gets his big Ribbon
> So congrats T ruttnbuck and Tagalong


 
ALRIGHT TUCKER!!!!


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ALRIGHT TUCKER!!!!



How fast did Colin do his 5k 
I did my fastest today at 32min24 sec first in my age division


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Just so yall know Tucker passed his fourth hunt test so he gets his big Ribbon
> So congrats T ruttnbuck and Tagalong



That's great for them  



baldfish said:


> Nice deer u got today Hankus



Thanks man  He ain't big as yours but I'm tickled with him 



baldfish said:


> How fast did Colin do his 5k
> I did my fastest today at 32min24 sec first in my age division



Man I ain't runnin from you, ain't no need in bein catched and tired


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> That's great for them
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Then don't take my Turkey and we'll be just fine


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Then don't take my Turkey and we'll be just fine



Sounds like a deal that I can remember


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> How fast did Colin do his 5k
> I did my fastest today at 32min24 sec first in my age division


 
22:58


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> How fast did Colin do his 5k
> I did my fastest today at 32min24 sec first in my age division


 
Congrats on that age class win. Did they have a cool award?


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Congrats on that age class win. Did they have a cool award?



It was a little medal but it's allgood


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> It was a little medal but it's allgood


 
What about the t-shirt. Did they have cool shirts?


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sounds like a deal that I can remember



I promise not to take your beer either


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What about the t-shirt. Did they have cool shirts?



Yeah 
that came with entry into the race


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> It was a little medal but it's allgood





baldfish said:


> Yeah
> that came with entry into the race



Medal and a shirt  My day got me a trip to see my interior decorator


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Medal and a shirt  My day got me a trip to see my interior decorator



Well it's been a good week all around


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2010)

Evenin' Folkses....


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Folkses....



And to you Sir


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Just so yall know Tucker passed his fourth hunt test so he gets his big Ribbon
> So congrats T ruttnbuck and Tagalong



   Woohooo Go Tucker Mitch and Elaine!!!  





Hi Yall


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Woohooo Go Tucker Mitch and Elaine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> And to you Sir



Evenin to ya Slick



SnowHunter said:


> Woohooo Go Tucker Mitch and Elaine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes indeed....congrats to all!!! Evenin' Snowy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 13, 2010)

frickin freakin frackin.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


>


Hey Charlie  You workin Thanksgiving? Or the Friday after?  We'll be there both days  


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin to ya Slick
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed....congrats to all!!! Evenin' Snowy


Evenin Jeff  I don't remmeber if I told ya but that info was a huge help 


BBQBOSS said:


> frickin freakin frackin.....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Well it's been a good week all around



Yeah it has 



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Folkses....



Howdy SmokeC glad ya made it back 



SnowHunter said:


> Woohooo Go Tucker Mitch and Elaine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey snowy 



BBQBOSS said:


> frickin freakin frackin.....



Whut


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Charlie  You workin Thanksgiving? Or the Friday after?  We'll be there both days
> 
> Evenin Jeff  I don't remmeber if I told ya but that info was a huge help




I be workin on Thanksgiving


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I be workin on Thanksgiving



But I be Drunkus know


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2010)

bbqboss said:


> frickin freakin frackin.....




Again....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Charlie  You workin Thanksgiving? Or the Friday after?  We'll be there both days
> 
> Evenin Jeff  I don't remmeber if I told ya but that info was a huge help



Yes ma'am you did.....glad to help. I wasn't sure if I had gathered the correct info or not



Hankus said:


> Yeah it has
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank ya bro....good to be back too!!!! Tired as heck though.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> But I be Drunkus know



Hardly noticeable


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey Hankcephus an all da rest of ya good friends out there in driveler[dribbler]  land.
 What the world iza going on?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Hankcephus an all da rest of ya good friends out there in driveler[dribbler]  land.
> What the world iza going on?



Hey there Trapdaddy  I got jealous of ya so I kilt a 7 this mornin


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Hankcephus an all da rest of ya good friends out there in driveler[dribbler]  land.
> What the world iza going on?



Where the pic's of your deer hogtrap


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Yeah it has
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on da buck!!!!  



baldfish said:


> I be workin on Thanksgiving


Stop by and getcha some good home cookin   



Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am you did.....glad to help. I wasn't sure if I had gathered the correct info or not
> 
> 
> 
> Thank ya bro....good to be back too!!!! Tired as heck though.


Oh yes, it definetly helps


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Hankcephus an all da rest of ya good friends out there in driveler[dribbler]  land.
> What the world iza going on?



Hey Craig!!! How you doin!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey there Trapdaddy  I got jealous of ya so I kilt a 7 this mornin


GOOD deal man.  Like to see a pic when you can. I got this new picassa pic thinger-ma- bob, and i still can't post'em dern pics of mine.
 Me an dis dadgum puter ain't buddys rat naw.
 How big was your's? Was he in full rut?
 Congrats man.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Just so yall know Tucker passed his fourth hunt test so he gets his big Ribbon
> So congrats T ruttnbuck and Tagalong


Whooo-Hooooo, Gooooooo TUCKER!!  (and parents!!)



baldfish said:


> How fast did Colin do his 5k
> I did my fastest today at 32min24 sec first in my age division


Mmmmmmm, you go Charwiieeeeee!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> 22:58


Dadgum!!! WTG Colin!!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Folkses....


Helllooooooo traveler!!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Hankcephus an all da rest of ya good friends out there in driveler[dribbler]  land.
> What the world iza going on?


Hiya Craig!!!

Guess what????


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Hankcephus an all da rest of ya good friends out there in driveler[dribbler]  land.
> What the world iza going on?



Evenin' HT.....I reckon ya killed a deer,I haven't been around for a few days...... Congrats!!!



Hankus said:


> Hey there Trapdaddy  I got jealous of ya so I kilt a 7 this mornin



Dang....you too Hank



SnowHunter said:


> Congrats on da buck!!!!
> 
> Stop by and getcha some good home cookin
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Whooo-Hooooo, Gooooooo TUCKER!!  (and parents!!)
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmm, you go Charwiieeeeee!!!
> ...





Hellooo.....my Darlin Keebsy!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Where the pic's of your deer hogtrap


Hate to be a broken record there Charlie, but the pics are on my puter at desktop, but it won't let me load'em cause of a missing token thing.
 My deer is in the cooler though.



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Craig!!! How you doin!


Hi ya Snowster! Good to see ya on and about.   Hows that fine farm of ya'lls doing. I bet them young'uns are havin a ball.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hate to be a broken record there Charlie, but the pics are on my puter at desktop, but it won't let me load'em cause of a missing token thing.
> My deer is in the cooler though.
> 
> Hi ya Snowster! Good to see ya on and about.   Hows that fine farm of ya'lls doing. I bet them young'uns are havin a ball.



Hey Craig...whenever I've had that error, it was because the pic files were too large....just downsize them and try that


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hate to be a broken record there Charlie, but the pics are on my puter at desktop, but it won't let me load'em cause of a missing token thing.
> My deer is in the cooler though.
> 
> Hi ya Snowster! Good to see ya on and about.   Hows that fine farm of ya'lls doing. I bet them young'uns are havin a ball.



Hey Craig! Oh yeah, they're LOVIN it!! I dunno if ya saw the pics of the kids n the goats... heres a couple pics. These are full grown Pygmys


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> GOOD deal man.  Like to see a pic when you can. I got this new picassa pic thinger-ma- bob, and i still can't post'em dern pics of mine.
> Me an dis dadgum puter ain't buddys rat naw.
> How big was your's? Was he in full rut?
> Congrats man.



If I figger it out I try n post a couple. Bout 165lbs, 4 left 3 right. Was crusin the pines huntin a girl friend. I done tolt them bucks that the wimmens would get ya in trouble but I rekon he ain't lissen 



Keebs said:


> Whooo-Hooooo, Gooooooo TUCKER!!  (and parents!!)
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmm, you go Charwiieeeeee!!!
> ...



Ya shoost one 



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' HT.....I reckon ya killed a deer,I haven't been around for a few days...... Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang....you too Hank



Thanks C


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hate to be a broken record there Charlie, but the pics are on my puter at desktop, but it won't let me load'em cause of a missing token thing.
> My deer is in the cooler though.
> 
> Hi ya Snowster! Good to see ya on and about.   Hows that fine farm of ya'lls doing. I bet them young'uns are havin a ball.



Long as you happy with that buck is all that matters pic don't mean much


Hiya Keebs


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Whooo-Hooooo, Gooooooo TUCKER!!  (and parents!!)
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmm, you go Charwiieeeeee!!!
> ...


Well,... I guess that you got you one this evening, right? I hope you good luck there Keebs. 



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' HT.....I reckon ya killed a deer,I haven't been around for a few days...... Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang....you too Hank


Thanks Jeff, yep i got lucky. Going to be a good bit of meat too. Now i  just need that boss monster hog, and i know bout where he be holed up at. By the size of his mud rubs on trees, he's a BIG'UN. Dadgum that's a long drag back to da truck though.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Long as you happy with that buck is all that matters pic don't mean much
> 
> 
> Hiya Keebs



Oh he was happy when he shot him, not so sure after he had to drag him out  

On a side note I drug mine 5 feet total. Bet the guy huntin the property line was happy when I rumbled down through the woods to get the rascal


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Craig! Oh yeah, they're LOVIN it!! I dunno if ya saw the pics of the kids n the goats... heres a couple pics. These are full grown Pygmys
> View attachment 568162
> 
> View attachment 568163


Awww, too cute! Partners in pets. Good pics. Thank you Snowy.


----------



## slip (Nov 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Oh he was happy when he shot him, not so sure after he had to drag him out
> 
> On a side note I drug mine 5 feet total. Bet the guy huntin the property line was happy when I rumbled down through the woods to get the rascal



i shot a deer that weighed about 50 pounds more then my self....about 200 yards to the truck...uphill...in the mud.

 "_daaaaaaadddd, we're gunna need the truck."_


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Oh he was happy when he shot him, not so sure after he had to drag him out
> 
> On a side note I drug mine 5 feet total. Bet the guy huntin the property line was happy when I rumbled down through the woods to get the rascal


Yeppers.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 13, 2010)

slip said:


> i shot a deer that weighed about 50 pounds more then my self....about 200 yards to the truck...uphill...in the mud.
> 
> "_daaaaaaadddd, we're gunna need the truck."_


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,... I guess that you got you one this evening, right? I hope you good luck there Keebs.
> 
> Thanks Jeff, yep i got lucky. Going to be a good bit of meat too. Now i  just need that boss monster hog, and i know bout where he be holed up at. By the size of his mud rubs on trees, he's a BIG'UN. Dadgum that's a long drag back to da truck though.



You'll have to recruit ya some hep to get him out...that's all



Hankus said:


> Oh he was happy when he shot him, not so sure after he had to drag him out
> 
> On a side note I drug mine 5 feet total. Bet the guy huntin the property line was happy when I rumbled down through the woods to get the rascal



I can hear it now


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2010)

slip said:


> i shot a deer that weighed about 50 pounds more then my self....about 200 yards to the truck...uphill...in the mud.
> 
> "_daaaaaaadddd, we're gunna need the truck."_





WTG dude!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2010)

Keebs turn to Kill a deer!!! 

Imma have to call it a night y'all.....3.5 hrs. of sleep in the past 2 days ain't cuttin' it 

Y'all have a good'un!!!!


----------



## slip (Nov 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> WTG dude!!!



nah this was like 2 or 3 years ago...still funny though


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2010)

slip said:


> nah this was like 2 or 3 years ago...still funny though


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs turn to Kill a deer!!!
> 
> Imma have to call it a night y'all.....3.5 hrs. of sleep in the past 2 days ain't cuttin' it
> 
> Y'all have a good'un!!!!


See ya Jeff, have a gooden. Ima bout through myself.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hellooo.....my Darlin Keebsy!!!!


HEY Darlin', MISSED ya'll!!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Craig! Oh yeah, they're LOVIN it!! I dunno if ya saw the pics of the kids n the goats... heres a couple pics. These are full grown Pygmys
> View attachment 568162
> 
> View attachment 568163


Aaaaaawwww toooooo CUTE!!!!!


Hankus said:


> Ya shoost one


Naaawww, I wish, but we DID get a "pump house" today!! No more worrying 'bout if the well is gonna freeze!!  PLUS room to store "other" stuff!!



baldfish said:


> Long as you happy with that buck is all that matters pic don't mean much
> 
> 
> Hiya Keebs


Hiya Charlieeeee!!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Well,... I guess that you got you one this evening, right? I hope you good luck there Keebs.
> 
> Thanks Jeff, yep i got lucky. Going to be a good bit of meat too. Now i  just need that boss monster hog, and i know bout where he be holed up at. By the size of his mud rubs on trees, he's a BIG'UN. Dadgum that's a long drag back to da truck though.


Nope, got other stuff going on, but hope to go our tomorrow, pump house is a biggie here, helps with lots of stuff, yaknow?!?!



slip said:


> i shot a deer that weighed about 50 pounds more then my self....about 200 yards to the truck...uphill...in the mud.
> 
> "_daaaaaaadddd, we're gunna need the truck."_


comment later!



Jeff C. said:


> Keebs turn to Kill a deer!!!
> 
> Imma have to call it a night y'all.....3.5 hrs. of sleep in the past 2 days ain't cuttin' it
> 
> Y'all have a good'un!!!!


Nite darlin', you deserve it AND I *deserve* a deer too!!



slip said:


> nah this was like 2 or 3 years ago...still funny though


 ya had me going there!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 13, 2010)

*I hope i did this right. Got a image shack gizmo.*

http://img823.imageshack.us/i/firstdeerof2010002.jpg/

http://img715.imageshack.us/i/firstdeerof2010003.jpg/


----------



## slip (Nov 13, 2010)

awesome buck


glad image shack worked for you, too.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats on the deer Hankus!!

Today started out at 5:00 am this morning, on the road by 6:00 am.........Covington Ga. by 8:00 am..........We are so proud of Tucker!!.........He got his started Title today!!.........We have only been home for a few minutes now, and very tired!!..........The second half of his test was the water leg...........We were signed up before that part to run in slot 17............After being bumped back throughout the day we finally ran in the 45th slot!!.........Made for a very long day waiting on our turn to run!!


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 13, 2010)

Evening folks, been away a bit, what with working. Today at work we been a bit slow, so I played with my leather workin, like to see it, here it go....

Don't laugh too hard, it's my first and second ever holster.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 13, 2010)

slip said:


> awesome buck
> 
> 
> glad image shack worked for you, too.


Thank you Slip. I wish i knew how to post'em open without having to click on each one. But hey,.... at least i got'em up. Thanks fo da help lil buddy.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congrats on the deer Hankus!!
> 
> Today started out at 5:00 am this morning, on the road by 6:00 am.........Covington Ga. by 8:00 am..........We are so proud of Tucker!!.........He got his started Title today!!.........We have only been home for a few minutes now, and very tired!!..........The second half of his test was the water leg...........We were signed up before that part to run in slot 17............After being bumped back throughout the day we finally ran in the 45th slot!!.........Made for a very long day waiting on our turn to run!!


Wow Mitch. What kinda comp is Tucker in? Sounds challanging.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congrats on the deer Hankus!!
> 
> Today started out at 5:00 am this morning, on the road by 6:00 am.........Covington Ga. by 8:00 am..........We are so proud of Tucker!!.........He got his started Title today!!.........We have only been home for a few minutes now, and very tired!!..........The second half of his test was the water leg...........We were signed up before that part to run in slot 17............After being bumped back throughout the day we finally ran in the 45th slot!!.........Made for a very long day waiting on our turn to run!!


Outstanding!!!! Yall have put in SO much hard work with Tucker! Its sure payed off!!!   

Hi Mitch! 


Sirduke said:


> Evening folks, been away a bit, what with working. Today at work we been a bit slow, so I played with my leather workin, like to see it, here it go....
> 
> Don't laugh too hard, it's my first and second ever holster.


Those look great!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey S D. Good leather work ya did. That pistol holster is just the size for one of my small Beretta's. 
 Want to get lined up for a Colt .380, S&W 32 revolver, Colt.22 huntsman and a Browning ChallengerII? I got you some work if ya can do it.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 13, 2010)

After all that posting. I'm in an ice cream mood.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> http://img823.imageshack.us/i/firstdeerof2010002.jpg/
> 
> http://img715.imageshack.us/i/firstdeerof2010003.jpg/


Good looking buck there Craig!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Wow Mitch. What kinda comp is Tucker in? Sounds challanging.


It's a hunt test........Sort of a way to measure his hunting ability........You might recognize it more as a field trial for retrievers.........You have to get 4 successful passes to earn a title in the class........He was competing in the Started class.............Now he can wear some initials next to his name on his pedigree!!........Basically it says this dog will hunt!!


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey S D. Good leather work ya did. That pistol holster is just the size for one of my small Beretta's.
> Want to get lined up for a Colt .380, S&W 32 revolver, Colt.22 huntsman and a Browning ChallengerII? I got you some work if ya can do it.



I'd be glad to take a shot at it.  I'm still deep in the amature class, but I'll promise it would be a one of a kind.

Shoot me a pm.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Outstanding!!!! Yall have put in SO much hard work with Tucker! Its sure payed off!!!
> 
> Hi Mitch!
> Those look great!!


Thanks!!.........We have only just begun.........The next class......."Seasoned" is going to be a real challenge!!..........Maybe not so much for Tucker, but for us!!........We have a lot to learn about training before we can have success in the next level

Hey Snowy!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good looking buck there Craig!!
> 
> It's a hunt test........Sort of a way to measure his hunting ability........You might recognize it more as a field trial for retrievers.........You have to get 4 successful passes to earn a title in the class........He was competing in the Started class.............Now he can wear some initials next to his name on his pedigree!!........Basically it says this dog will hunt!!


Good deal for Tucker. Rok on there bud.  



Sirduke said:


> I'd be glad to take a shot at it.  I'm still deep in the amature class, but I'll promise it would be a one of a kind.
> 
> Shoot me a pm.


You got it. Thanks


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow, what happened? Did they get aducted. 
 Watch out fer de space lizzerds.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 14, 2010)

I dunno Trapdaddy mebbe they figgered you'd get the lites on the way out


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 14, 2010)

Git yalls lazy tails outta bed!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 14, 2010)

Chilly morning y'all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 14, 2010)

looks like rain is coming.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 14, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> looks like rain is coming.


That means it will get even colder... and wet. Blech!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe we can get some more snow


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 14, 2010)

Morning Mike, you're getting up late this morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Git yalls lazy tails outta bed!!


 
OK, now what?


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 14, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Morning Mike, you're getting up late this morning



I was up, I did the bill paying task,then started to get some coffee when I got online....I hate bill paying


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, now what?



What does he know he went back to bed already!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, now what?



Now grab a hot cuppa coffee... and get back in bed, it's COLD OUT THAR!


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 14, 2010)

Mornin Folks Only 11 more days.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks Only 11 more days.



That schedule stinks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks Only 11 more days.


 
Till what??? You turn into a pumpkin??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2010)

Mornin'!!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> That schedule stinks


Your aint telling me nuffin.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Till what??? You turn into a pumpkin??


Yep



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'!!!!


What up Jeff. How was the trip to the coast? Ya get to do any fishing?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'!!!!


 
Mornin' Bubba Gump....


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'!!!!



morning Jeff C!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Your aint telling me nuffin.
> 
> Yep
> 
> What up Jeff. How was the trip to the coast? Ya get to do any fishing?



Nah....I did drink a lot of beer/wine though.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin' Bubba Gump....



You can: 

bbq it               
boil it
broil it
bake it
saute it
shrimp kabob
shrimp creole
shrimp gumbo
pan fried
deep fried
stir fried
pineapple shrimp
lemon shrimp
coconut shrimp
pepper shrimp
cave shrimp
shrimp stew
shrimp salad
shrimp and potatoes
shrimp burger
cave shrimp

       I think that's it............



jmfauver said:


> morning Jeff C!!!!!!!!!



Mornin' Mike!!!!!!! How you is??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, now what?



Ok im awake... Again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah....I did drink a lot of beer/wine though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You forgot Bacon wrapped shrimp..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You forgot Bacon wrapped shrimp..



You got that right!!! You know Miguel, it's hard to believe, but I've never done that, even after living in NOLA for 26 yrs. 

I'm going to do it tonight though!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello, Goodbye!!..........Headed to Waynesboro for a training day...........Gotta start working on the next level!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 14, 2010)

Good morning


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 14, 2010)

Almost good afternoon  A good day for sleeping in?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2010)

Somebody must have turned off the lights in here by accident..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 14, 2010)

looks like i got here late.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2010)

Whoaaa, where's the light switch??
And who left all this stuff on the floor for me to trip over??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Whoaaa, where's the light switch??
> And who left all this stuff on the floor for me to trip over??



watch it now....yer fixin to kick my beer over......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> looks like i got here late.


 
Typical..



Keebs said:


> Whoaaa, where's the light switch??
> And who left all this stuff on the floor for me to trip over??


 
Hey Keebs, bye Keebs. Got stuff to do...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Typical..
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Keebs, bye Keebs. Got stuff to do...



Git to work slacker!!!! 
Oh yeah, congrats to your boy on the track meet!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> watch it now....yer fixin to kick my beer over......


ooopppss, sorry 'bout that, here, have another one!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Typical..
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Keebs, bye Keebs. Got stuff to do...


Hi, bye, me too!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 14, 2010)

Afternoon y'all ... a friendly reminder, http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5504060#post5504060


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2010)

This ain't no driveler


----------



## Otis (Nov 14, 2010)

Once upon a time....in a far far away land...there I was


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 14, 2010)

You can either be right or happy


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm always happy when I'm right


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey fellers, did anybody have any GOOD luck today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> This ain't no driveler


 
Spice it up some for us. But please warm your thumbs up first.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2010)

I hate boats.......
50000 screws, bolts, pieces of plywood, pieces of fiberglass, and 200 pounds of completely waterlogged expandable foam removed from da boat. Oh lawd, between my knee's and back i feel like i've been beat with a stick.
Got the seats and console sanded down and painted, and BiL was working on the trolling motor when i left. Next weekend will be carpet cutting and installation if the weather cooperates.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate boats.......
> 50000 screws, bolts, pieces of plywood, pieces of fiberglass, and 200 pounds of completely waterlogged expandable foam removed from da boat. Oh lawd, between my knee's and back i feel like i've been beat with a stick.
> Got the seats and console sanded down and painted, and BiL was working on the trolling motor when i left. Next weekend will be carpet cutting and installation if the weather cooperates.



You can do it, don't give up now! You're doing a great job and it will pay off at the end.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate boats.......
> 50000 screws, bolts, pieces of plywood, pieces of fiberglass, and 200 pounds of completely waterlogged expandable foam removed from da boat. Oh lawd, between my knee's and back i feel like i've been beat with a stick.
> Got the seats and console sanded down and painted, and BiL was working on the trolling motor when i left. Next weekend will be carpet cutting and installation if the weather cooperates.


Hurry up and get it fixed then we'll go an catch some fish. 
 What you think aout that?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spice it up some for us. But please warm your thumbs up first.


More like hunt an peck but faster.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You can do it, don't give up now! You're doing a great job and it will pay off at the end.





hogtrap44 said:


> Hurry up and get it fixed then we'll go an catch some fish.
> What you think aout that?


I think you better get a fish sammich from McDonalds. This is gonna take awhile. 

I did go look at the side imaging fish finders, but i'm gonna wait till the next generation of Humminbirds comes out in late January. I want side and down imaging bad!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate boats.......
> 50000 screws, bolts, pieces of plywood, pieces of fiberglass, and 200 pounds of completely waterlogged expandable foam removed from da boat. Oh lawd, between my knee's and back i feel like i've been beat with a stick.
> Got the seats and console sanded down and painted, and BiL was working on the trolling motor when i left. Next weekend will be carpet cutting and installation if the weather cooperates.



When deer season is over we are gunna have to break that bad boy in and do some crappie bustin.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I think you better get a fish sammich from McDonalds. This is gonna take awhile.
> 
> I did go look at the side imaging fish finders, but i'm gonna wait till the next generation of Humminbirds comes out in late January. I want side and down imaging bad!


Them Hummingbirds are nice. Got me a new one a while back. Size down from the side an down imaging one. Looks to be real good fo me.



Sterlo58 said:


> When deer season is over we are gunna have to break that bad boy in and do some crappie bustin.


 I know dats right! Man i'm ready to go now.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I think you better get a fish sammich from McDonalds. This is gonna take awhile.
> 
> I did go look at the side imaging fish finders, but I'm gonna wait till the next generation of Humminbirds comes out in late January. I want side and down imaging bad!



Don't get too cozy on my cheek ... i'm just baiting you


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 14, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey fellers, did anybody have any GOOD luck today?


Actually had a great day, nothing went wrong! Really!

Of course, I did next to nothing today... less to go wrong... go wrong... go wrong...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Bama, if you think a boat is bad, you should have seen the fun I had when I got stuck working on a 41 Bentley. Rolled aircraft aluminum over a wood frame. 90% of the screws either stripped out or snapped off, and a good third of the wood frame was rotted. Never knew I would need carpentry skills to work on a car!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Don't get too cozy on my cheek ... i'm just baiting you



i fall for it every time. 


I'm heading to bed. Took two Aleve and need a good nights sleep after this weekend. That 3 hour drive there and home is just brutal sometimes.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 14, 2010)

I need a nap. Lawd its been a been a been a been a long weekend. I'm ready for shcool and work so I can rest.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I need a nap. Lawd its been a been a been a been a long weekend. I'm ready for shcool and work so I can rest.



Oy, I know what ya mean, gawd it's been a busy weekend, AND with no time to hunt!   My smiley's ain't workin!! ggrrrrrr


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i fall for it every time.
> 
> 
> I'm heading to bed. Took two Aleve and need a good nights sleep after this weekend. That 3 hour drive there and home is just brutal sometimes.



Hope you feel better soon dear.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 14, 2010)

Fixin ta go get that nap. Nite y'all


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## slip (Nov 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



any luck in the woods?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 14, 2010)

slip said:


> any luck in the woods?



No..

Sat in my tresspasser's stand.    Hope to go back out next weekend.  

I did have a squirrel freak out when it saw me, jumped onto my tree, stawked me for a few from 5 ft above, then started throwing things at me.

What about you?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 14, 2010)

evening folks.  Just a quick fly-by to check on ya'll make sure all is doing good.



Ok, ya'll good, carry on...


----------



## slip (Nov 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No..
> 
> Sat in my tresspasser's stand.    Hope to go back out next weekend.
> 
> ...



oh well, season is still pretty young atleast.

havent been back in the woods for a while, no where to go.
working on fixing that though..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>






slip said:


> any luck in the woods?


Ain't been in the woods...........Been working with The dog mostly so far this year........Gonna change that here soon!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks.  Just a quick fly-by to check on ya'll make sure all is doing good.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ya'll good, carry on...


Evening Kim!!..........Been as busy as a one legged man in a hiney kickin contest here!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 14, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks.  Just a quick fly-by to check on ya'll make sure all is doing good.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ya'll good, carry on...



Hey Kim!



slip said:


> oh well, season is still pretty young atleast.
> 
> havent been back in the woods for a while, no where to go.
> working on fixing that though..



Yup.

Hopefully something will come along for you soon.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



I dunno.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate boats.......
> 50000 screws, bolts, pieces of plywood, pieces of fiberglass, and 200 pounds of completely waterlogged expandable foam removed from da boat. Oh lawd, between my knee's and back i feel like i've been beat with a stick.
> Got the seats and console sanded down and painted, and BiL was working on the trolling motor when i left. Next weekend will be carpet cutting and installation if the weather cooperates.



Yanno, I got a boat thats bout hollowed out and almost completely grinded and ready to get finished I coulda just let ya have    Both of em are back burner projects, for me, at this point


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yanno, I got a boat thats bout hollowed out and almost completely grinded and ready to get finished I coulda just let ya have    Both of em are back burner projects, for me, at this point



When are you two gonna learn?  Just buy a new boat!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>





OutFishHim said:


> I dunno.....


You know popcorn while on the stand could be considered baiting!!



SnowHunter said:


> Yanno, I got a boat thats bout hollowed out and almost completely grinded and ready to get finished I coulda just let ya have    Both of em are back burner projects, for me, at this point


Hey Snowy!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> When are you two gonna learn?  Just buy a new boat!!!!!


I know  It IS cheaper to fix em though  One might end up bein a duck pond liner though    

Yanno.... you stole my idea.... I was fixin to do my hair that color....   


RUTTNBUCK said:


> You know popcorn while on the stand could be considered baiting!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!



Hey Mitch!  How'd the training day go?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You know popcorn while on the stand could be considered baiting!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!


The popcorn distracts them them from noticin' my spotlight...



SnowHunter said:


> I know  It IS cheaper to fix em though  One might end up bein a duck pond liner though
> 
> Yanno.... you stole my idea.... I was fixin to do my hair that color....




Not always.....

Well why don't you bring yo butt over here and we'll do your color like that???  I'm in MAJOR need of girl's night....


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> The popcorn distracts them them from noticin' my spotlight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.. though its almost paid for itself when I sold the o/b motor 

Hmmm I'll hafta see bout that, I could use one myself...will get back with ya on that   

Alright Yall, Im gettin myself to bed! Have a goodun


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I know  It IS cheaper to fix em though  One might end up bein a duck pond liner though
> 
> Yanno.... you stole my idea.... I was fixin to do my hair that color....
> 
> ...





OutFishHim said:


> The popcorn distracts them them from noticin' my spotlight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No more girls night out you two.


Good evening all!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!  How'd the training day go?


The Training day went very well!!........We did some things today we had not tried before!!......Let's just say Tucker holds on the line very well!!.........He did his first honor today!!...........That is where he sits on the line while another dog gets to go out on the retrieve..........and he doesn't get to go!!............He didn't break, and held steady!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2010)

Howdy dooo......before it gets too late!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> True.. though its almost paid for itself when I sold the o/b motor
> 
> Hmmm I'll hafta see bout that, I could use one myself...will get back with ya on that
> 
> Alright Yall, Im gettin myself to bed! Have a goodun



So now you have no motor...

The kids are out Thanksgiving week.  Maybe we can work something out, whether it's here or there.  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> No more girls night out you two.
> 
> 
> Good evening all!



 I have no idea what you're talking about??!?!?!!! (I really don't......)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> The popcorn distracts them them from noticin' my spotlight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl after my own Heart!!.............BTW like the new Color!!



SnowHunter said:


>


Good night!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> No more girls night out you two.
> 
> 
> Good evening all!


Whasup Tripod!!.........you get to hunt this weekend???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 14, 2010)

Got to hunt today, but only saw turkey.  Right before Thanksgiving.

How about you Mitch?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got to hunt today, but only saw turkey.  Right before Thanksgiving.
> 
> How about you Mitch?


So you won't be having a Butterball this Thanksgiving!!

Just pretend hunting with Tucker!!...........Let's just say this was a good weekend!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Girl after my own Heart!!.............BTW like the new Color!!



  Thank you!  I kinda like it too..



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got to hunt today, but only saw turkey.  Right before Thanksgiving.
> 
> How about you Mitch?




I hunted turkey today too........at Walmart......$.88 lb


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about??!?!?!!! (I really don't......)



Coozie got some cool pics.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> So you won't be having a Butterball this Thanksgiving!!
> 
> Just pretend hunting with Tucker!!...........Let's just say this was a good weekend!!




You got a good dog there brother.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Thank you!  I kinda like it too..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 A 20lb at public was $32.  I going to walmart.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Thank you!  I kinda like it too..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hawt Chick hunting Turkey!!...........Kinda like yo avatar!!


----------



## Otis (Nov 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I hunted turkey today too........at Walmart......$.88 lb


 


you didn't see rhbama in there all como'd did ya?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Coozie got some cool pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coozie??

Tucker has more ability than we have training skills!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 14, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Coozie got some cool pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lots of pictures got deleted.... 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> A 20lb at public was $32.  I going to walmart.



 Publix is proud...  I got a 15 or so pound turkey for $13 something...



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hawt Chick hunting Turkey!!...........Kinda like yo avatar!!




It was just like that.......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2010)

Self! said:


> you didn't see rhbama in there all como'd did ya?


I don't think Comeaux will appreciate that!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 14, 2010)

Self! said:


> you didn't see rhbama in there all como'd did ya?



No, he's one of those who is affraid of coming north of the gnat line...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Coozie??
> 
> Tucker has more ability than we have training skills!!


Cellp phone dead or I would know for sure.


OutFishHim said:


> Lots of pictures got deleted....
> 
> Publix is proud...  I got a 15 or so pound turkey for $13 something...


Remind, me to tell you one day about the turkey for the Guamanian renters.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hawt Chick hunting Turkey!!...........Kinda like yo avatar!!





OutFishHim said:


> It was just like that.......


Look out blue hairs!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 14, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Cellp phone dead or I would know for sure.
> 
> Remind, me to tell you one day about the turkey for the Guacamole renters.



I told you to delete those!!!

Ok....



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Look out blue hairs!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I told you to delete those!!!
> 
> Ok....



Do not worry, I think the only one I have is coozie sitting on John's shoulder passed out, everything else is wiped out .


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 14, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do not worry, I think the only one I have is coozie sitting on John's shoulder passed out, evrything else is wiped out .



I just deleted one from my phone the other day of Coozie and a coo-coo-clock thingy.....

I have no idea where that came from....John's pocket maybe?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 14, 2010)

WoW, been running in an out. Now i settle down for da last time cause it's almost Yak sack time, well coz awake time is over an Monday is a work day. Good ol' 2nd shift always me. Ya'll keep'em skrait in here i am out. NITE all.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I just deleted one from my phone the other day of Coozie and a coo-coo-clock thingy.....
> 
> I have no idea where that came from....John's pocket maybe?



Driving him home, I placed it on his shoulder.  His eyes rolled in the back of his head.  The ladies where laughing in the back seat.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Otis, How is texas treating you?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2010)

Been a busy weekend, Lot's of road miles racked up!!..........Time for bed!!.......Ya'll have a good one!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 14, 2010)

Good night MItch!


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> When are you two gonna learn?  Just buy a new boat!!!!!



Bite yor tongue! 



Self! said:


> you didn't see rhbama in there all como'd did ya?



PR had camo on so's ya couldn't see him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Bite yor tongue!
> 
> 
> 
> PR had camo on so's ya couldn't see him.


 
 It's Possum Robette...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> A 20lb at public was $32.  I going to walmart.





OutFishHim said:


> Lots of pictures got deleted....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kroger is .69/lb.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 15, 2010)

.69 is a good price.  

Is there enough coffee for a rainy Monday?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 15, 2010)

Morning folks.  Well, that weekend really just flew by huh...  Guess I'll have to wait and see if another one comes around soon.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> No more girls night out you two ( without pictures ) .
> 
> 
> Good evening all!


Fixed it for ya!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Kroger is .69/lb.





gobbleinwoods said:


> .69 is a good price.
> 
> Is there enough coffee for a rainy Monday?



Morning .....


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 15, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Well, that weekend really just flew by huh...  Guess I'll have to wait and see if another one comes around soon.



morning Kim


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2010)

Mernin errrrrybuddy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin errrrrybuddy



mourning,  you responsible for the rain?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mourning, you responsible for the rain?


 
Yeppers. I put out 80 lbs of grass seed and 40lbs of fertilizer yesterday. Had to water it in..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeppers. I put out 80 lbs of grass seed and 40lbs of fertilizer yesterday. Had to water it in..



Hope you didn't over do it and wash it away.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 15, 2010)

Mornin y'all....vacation is over,I'm back at the plant.But,only have to work 3 days this week,take a vacation day on the last to do some wma huntin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope you didn't over do it and wash it away.


 
Nope, aerated real good first, then put in my order of slow to medium rain for the first 18 to 24 hours. Then it can was the frogs away..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 15, 2010)

What do you have against frogs?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What do you have against frogs?


 
Nothin, why?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 15, 2010)

Mornin folks...rainy day and no appointments. Guess I will catch up on paperwork.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 15, 2010)

Good morning!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 15, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Bite yor tongue!
> 
> 
> 
> PR had camo on so's ya couldn't see him.







BBQBOSS said:


> Kroger is .69/lb.



Well dang...I meant to check the Kroger ad before I went to.  



jmfauver said:


> Fixed it for ya!!!
> Morning .....



Plenty of pictures get taken.  But most of them get deleted in the morning and no one else can see them....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 15, 2010)

Good morning peeps......whose got the coffee this morning?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 15, 2010)

Self! said:


> you didn't see rhbama in there all como'd did ya?





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I don't think Comeaux will appreciate that!!



Nope! I don't.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So now you have no motor...
> 
> The kids are out Thanksgiving week.  Maybe we can work something out, whether it's here or there.
> 
> ...



I gots me a trollin motor  I'll be too skeered to do anythin but putter around on the water anyways   

Mornin Yall!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Plenty of pictures get taken.  But most of them get deleted in the morning and no one else can see them....



Email me,I won't share I promise....


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 15, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Good morning peeps......whose got the coffee this morning?





SnowHunter said:


> I gots me a trollin motor  I'll be too skeered to do anythin but putter around on the water anyways
> 
> Mornin Yall!!





OutFishHim said:


> Well dang...I meant to check the Kroger ad before I went to.
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of pictures get taken.  But most of them get deleted in the morning and no one else can see them....



Oh and morning all


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Morning peeps!
 Got the 2nd cup of coffee and heading to work in a little while.
Hoping the week ain't too bad before i head back to Montgomery this weekend for round 3 on the boat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!


Hey Jeff an all whos here. Now is time to eat an get started.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Mornin' HT.....yeah I've got a few more skrimps to deliver today.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' HT.....yeah I've got a few more skrimps to deliver today.



While you're out & about, why don't ya drop slip's package off in his mailbox?!?!


Mornin' Folks, dang, where the heck did the weekend go??? OH, that's right, putting in T-posts, putting up another fence, moving stuff - WORKING and not hunting!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' HT.....yeah I've got a few more skrimps to deliver today.


Hey good buddy, i wishes i had me a bushel er two of dem biguns.
 I loves me some skrimps!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2010)

Morning drivelers. Its Monday!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello Hello


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning drivelers. Its Monday!


Yeppers, and may be a short week fo me too.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello Hello


WELL, hello there stranger.  How the world are you Karen?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello Hello



Does a double "hello" with a big grin mean something different than a single "hello"?
Oh, and Hello!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning drivelers. Its Monday!


 Don't remind me!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello Hello


 Heeyyyyy sista!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey good buddy, i wishes i had me a bushel er two of dem biguns.
> _*I loves me some skrimps!!*_


 Meeee toooo!!!  Mernin' Craig!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Does a double "hello" with a big grin mean something different than a single "hello"?
> Oh, and Hello!


 Hello, hello, hello.......................


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Does a double "hello" with a big grin mean something different than a single "hello"?
> Oh, and Hello!



That depends entirely on who's saying it 

Mornin folks


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't remind me!!
> 
> 
> Heeyyyyy sista!!
> ...


Hi ya KEEBS.
 A fine day to you and all is well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hello, hello, hello.......................




Now, DAT is what i'm tawkin' bout! 

Off to work. See ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya KEEBS.
> A fine day to you and all is well.


Yeah it is, even if it is Monday!!



rhbama3 said:


> Now, DAT is what i'm tawkin' bout!
> 
> Off to work. See ya'll later!


 I hope you're getting pics of your boat restoration! 
Have a great day!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Now, DAT is what i'm tawkin' bout!
> 
> Off to work. See ya'll later!


See ya Bamer, have a gooden today. Be safe.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 15, 2010)

Gotta scatter like leaves in the wind. Ya'll be good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> While you're out & about, why don't ya drop slip's package off in his mailbox?!?!
> 
> 
> Mornin' Folks, dang, where the heck did the weekend go??? OH, that's right, putting in T-posts, putting up another fence, moving stuff - WORKING and not hunting!!



Mornin' Ma'am....that's a good idea!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Ma'am....that's a good idea!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



 Gotta run....BBL


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 15, 2010)

It a Monday alright.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2010)

I went to twiggs this weekend and hunted Sat. Shot a nice one Sat. morning, Ill try to get a pic on here soon Hunting up there is way diff. than hunting here in the south, Had a great time and good weekend. Any body else get one this weekend? Only one prob. the screw stripped out of my gun stock and my 7 mag fell to the ground and down the hill right after i shot it to make sure it was still on Wonder if epoxy will hold it in place. Its a synth. stock


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry if that last post was a little confusing, the screw holding my sling on was the one that fell out. Dropped it on the way to the stand Sat. afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta run....BBL


 Be careful!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> It a Monday alright.


 ruh-roh!



mudracing101 said:


> I went to twiggs this weekend and hunted Sat. Shot a nice one Sat. morning, Ill try to get a pic on here soon Hunting up there is way diff. than hunting here in the south, Had a great time and good weekend. Any body else get one this weekend? Only one prob. the screw stripped out of my gun stock and my 7 mag fell to the ground and down the hill right after i shot it to make sure it was still on Wonder if epoxy will hold it in place. Its a synth. stock


Congrats!!  Uhhhh, gorilla glue???  That stuff is majical!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2010)

I think Imma hit the chase lounge on the deck and snooze a while listnin to the rain pitter patter on the roof...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think Imma hit the chase lounge on the deck and snooze a while listnin to the rain pitter patter on the roof...



Got an extra chair?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think Imma hit the chase lounge on the deck and snooze a while listnin to the rain pitter patter on the roof...





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got an extra chair?



I'll bring my own, make room!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got an extra chair?


 
Not another lounge, you can have one of the rocking chairs..........Unless you wanna share with me...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll bring my own, make room!!



Pick me up on the way throu.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not another lounge, you can have one of the rocking chairs..........Unless you wanna share with me...



Promise.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2010)

wishing it would rain here food plots dying if not dead


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 15, 2010)

Its not raining here.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 15, 2010)

Howdy folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Its not raining here.


 
Your point?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your point?



There wasn't one. I was just stating a fact.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pick me up on the way throu.
> Promise.


OyVey, not you two too!?!?!? 
Git ready Tripod, you *know* I don't like 'Lanta traffic!!



mudracing101 said:


> wishing it would rain here food plots dying if not dead


'sposed to start down here after midnight - - according to WALB....



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Its not raining here.


It's all MC's fault, he didn't put in the request for the southern coalition early enough!!


jsullivan03 said:


> Howdy folks!


Now get a pic of YOU or Kricket in that there skimmer & you're Avatar will be Marvelous!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pick me up on the way throu.
> 
> 
> 
> Promise.


 

Her pickin you up on the way is about as rational and effecient as having the Government run General Motors............


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OyVey, not you two too!?!?!?
> Git ready Tripod, you *know* I don't like 'Lanta traffic!!
> 
> 
> ...


I vote Krikit  

Mornin stawker 

Mornin to rest of y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2010)

'Morning!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I vote Krikit
> 
> Mornin stawker
> 
> Mornin to rest of y'all



Hey Hankus



Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning!!



Hey Quack


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Her pickin you up on the way is about as rational and effecient as having the Government run General Motors............


I love taking scenic routes!!



Hankus said:


> I vote Krikit
> 
> Mornin stawker
> 
> Mornin to rest of y'all


Mornin deerslayin' stawkee!



Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning!!


 Hellloooooo Quackster!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2010)

Getting close to my 2nd favorite part of the day!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2010)

Heyyyyyyyyy Karen!!


Hiya Keebs!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 15, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Howdy folks!



Is that avatar picture on the hooch inside the perimeter on the point where that split off section meets back with the main channel?  I've caught a lot of fish right there and had a lot of fun on the beach across and jumping off the diving rock on the other side.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Getting close to my 2nd favorite part of the day!!


 where ya eatin today???



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


The coast will be clear after "1:00ish".........



Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy Karen!!
> 
> 
> Hiya Keebs!!


Whatchaknowgood......... sides us WOW's???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> where ya eatin today???
> 
> 
> The coast will be clear after "1:00ish".........
> ...





Nuttin!!  Good news is I'm off til Wed morn, bad news so is the wife, I don't get to play!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2010)

My lunch date is late


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> where ya eatin today???
> 
> 
> The coast will be clear after "1:00ish".........
> ...



You wanna go to the beach?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Her pickin you up on the way is about as rational and effecient as having the Government run General Motors............





Keebs said:


> I love taking scenic routes!!
> 
> 
> :



But it makes for a fun ride.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin!!  Good news is I'm off til Wed morn, bad news so is the wife, I don't get to play!!!


Want me to call MizDawn & get permission for ya?? 



mudracing101 said:


> My lunch date is late


For where?  You never gave me a chance to tell ya what I wanted!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You wanna go to the beach?


 YES!!  oh, it won't be that early neither, wait 'till 2:15ish............



threeleggedpigmy said:


> But it makes for a fun ride.


   yeah it does!!


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 15, 2010)

howdy folks another day away form paradiseonly 10 more days, but thinking about making it 9


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> howdy folks another day away form paradiseonly 10 more days, but thinking about making it 9


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Is that avatar picture on the hooch inside the perimeter on the point where that split off section meets back with the main channel?  I've caught a lot of fish right there and had a lot of fun on the beach across and jumping off the diving rock on the other side.



That is exactly where it was.  I pulled in about 15 trout outta the pocket water on the creek side of that island yesterday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Want me to call MizDawn & get permission for ya??
> 
> 
> For where?  You never gave me a chance to tell ya what I wanted!!
> ...




I didnt know from where, my wife was bringing me lunch and was running late Id fire her but well you know   anywhos finally got a whopper and fry


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2010)

This just in , breaking news, the mommy deer and twins have been spotted behind the house and are ok


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I didnt know from where, my wife was bringing me lunch and was running late Id fire her but well you know   anywhos finally got a whopper and fry


As long as I didn't have to cook it, nor go get it, heck, I'd be happy too!



mudracing101 said:


> This just in , breaking news, the mommy deer and twins have been spotted behind the house and are ok


  WAIT, if you don't want'em, I'll come take'em out for ya, I still have room in the freezer to fill!!


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 15, 2010)

Afternoon driveby, how is everyone ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2010)

Got all my duck stuff ready except need to check decoys, and see if my waders still fit . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got all my duck stuff ready except need to check decoys, and see if my waders still fit . . .



Crisco, a duck hunters friend


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Afternoon driveby, how is everyone ???


Hiya Sir!!  It's Monday........... 'nuff said?  Nah, it's going pretty good here, how 'bout yourself??



Hooked On Quack said:


> Got all my duck stuff ready except need to check decoys, and see if my waders still fit . . .


 I could, I could............ but I won't, I won't............ ok, just one....














Don't forget your Duck Tape........... in case your waders spring a leak........... get it?  Duck Tape?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Crisco, a duck hunters friend






Hooked On Quack said:


> Got all my duck stuff ready except need to check decoys, and see if my waders still fit . . .


 ok, one more......................... no, I better not, I know that'd get me banned.................... ok, ok, I got one!!  naaahhhhh, I don't want MizDawn getting the wrong idea....................


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got all my duck stuff ready except need to check decoys, and see if my waders still fit . . .


enjoy your bird watching trip


Keebs said:


> I could, I could............ but I won't, I won't............ ok, just one....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget your Duck Tape........... in case your waders spring a leak........... get it?  Duck Tape?


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 15, 2010)

Afternoon all


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

slip said:


> enjoy your bird watching trip


  Hey, keep an eye out on your mail box, you may have an "extra" delivery today! 



jmfauver said:


> Afternoon all


 Hiya Mike!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> As long as I didn't have to cook it, nor go get it, heck, I'd be happy too!
> 
> 
> WAIT, if you don't want'em, I'll come take'em out for ya, I still have room in the freezer to fill!!



See im happy the moms still here because im actually using her fer bait, she ourt to make big daddy come out . would using the doe be considered baiting?


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, keep an eye out on your mail box, you may have an "extra" delivery today!
> 
> 
> Hiya Mike!



You behaving in Here?


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs don't know what behaving is about.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> See im happy the moms still here because im actually using her fer bait, she ourt to make big daddy come out . would using the doe be considered baiting?


Hhhhmmmm, lemme go check the regs & git back wit ya on that! 



jmfauver said:


> You behaving in Here?


Of Course!  well sorta.............. 



Sirduke said:


> Keebs don't know what behaving is about.


 Quit Telling On Me!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Sir!!  It's Monday........... 'nuff said?  Nah, it's going pretty good here, how 'bout yourself??
> 
> 
> I could, I could............ but I won't, I won't............ ok, just one....
> ...





Keebs said:


> ok, one more......................... no, I better not, I know that'd get me banned.................... ok, ok, I got one!!  naaahhhhh, I don't want MizDawn getting the wrong idea....................










slip said:


> enjoy your bird watching trip





I will personally send you pics next Saturday.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will personally send you pics next Saturday.


(whoelsewouldsendthem??)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> (whoelsewouldsendthem??)



My hunting partner is also a member on here smart...


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Of Course!  well sorta..............
> 
> 
> Quit Telling On Me!!!



Yeah Right.....Tell me another story.....Keebs behaving I know better


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will personally send you pics next Saturday.



Crisco+Quack+Waders= Video . No way pics will do it justices.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My hunting partner is also a member on here smart...


Ssooooo............... no, never mind........... I'll hush............ promise.................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






jmfauver said:


> Yeah Right.....Tell me another story.....Keebs behaving I know better


 Whuuut??? I ain't done nuffin!! yet



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Crisco+Quack+Waders= Video . No way pics will do it justices.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Whuuut??? I ain't done nuffin!! yet



That is the key word


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Do ya'll know what time it is?
Yep, Naptime!!! 
That lunch at Cracker Barrel has done flung a sleepy time on me....


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Do ya'll know what time it is?
> Yep, Naptime!!!
> That lunch at Cracker Barrel has done flung a sleepy time on me....



nite bama


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's Possum Robette...



That'd be DR. Possum to you!


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, keep an eye out on your mail box, you may have an "extra" delivery today!
> 
> 
> Hiya Mike!


no mail, but Jeff C did stop by, thank you very much Keebs

and thanks Jeff for stopping by


Hooked On Quack said:


> I will personally send you pics next Saturday.


dont forget to pull the bread out of their mouths before taking the pics


Hooked On Quack said:


> My hunting partner is also a member on here smart...



the zoo keeper



good luck Quack


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

slip said:


> no mail, but Jeff C did stop by, thank you very much Keebs
> 
> and thanks Jeff for stopping by
> 
> ...


You're welcome Moppett, just be sure & share a bit with your folks, yaknow, for them letting you hang out with us!!


----------



## XxDeer HunterxX (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey guys, what're we talkin about? Haven't been 'round her in a a while.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2010)

XxDeer HunterxX said:


> Hey guys, what're we talkin about? Haven't been 'round her in a a while.



Hey XX!

Nothing has changed. We're still talking about nothing.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey XX!
> 
> Nothing has changed. We're still talking about nothing.


And Bama is still the King of Napping!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And Bama is still the King of Napping!!



I guess there are worse things you can be good at.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess there are worse things you can be good at.


True, true!  You make it an *art* though!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 15, 2010)

quick afternoon drive by...howdy folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess there are worse things you can be good at.


 
Howdy Possum Rob..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2010)

Waders don't fit, having to order a STOUT size with FAST shipping!!


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waders don't fit, having to order a STOUT size with FAST shipping!!



the fiber bars lied?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2010)

slip said:


> the fiber bars lied?



No they don't lie, but da Bud Light does!!


Got a whole box of camo I'm gonna give away, you interested??


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No they don't lie, but da Bud Light does!!
> 
> 
> Got a whole box of camo I'm gonna give away, you interested??





im good bro, i appreciate it though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waders don't fit, having to order a STOUT size with FAST shipping!!



Just get some of thos 55 gal. HEAVY-DUTY garbage bags and Duct-tape 'em on

Evenin' Folks!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Just get some of thos 55 gal. HEAVY-DUTY garbage bags and Duct-tape 'em on
> 
> Evenin' Folks!!!!





Just what we need, one more unpaid comedian on Woody's.







Where's my crappie??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2010)

It's amazing how much gas a few little bitty grapes can conjur up..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2010)

slip said:


> im good bro, i appreciate it though.



If you can't wear em maybe yo Pops can, it's all high dolla quality stuff, "36-38" waist, and a box full of large camo shirts, size large.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just what we need, one more unpaid comedian on Woody's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know....I know.....couldn't help it, but just in case they don't get here in time

I ain't even got the Shrimp smell off of me yet


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's amazing how much gas a few little bitty grapes can conjur up..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's amazing how much gas a few little bitty grapes can conjur up..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Gotta go fire the Weber up (Hankus), Shrimp wrapped in Bacon skewers, Grilled Oyster's on the half shell, topped with a special hot sauce concoction and topped with Mozzarella, and Steak.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go fire the Weber up (Hankus), Shrimp wrapped in Bacon skewers, Grilled Oyster's on the half shell, topped with a special hot sauce concoction and topped with Mozzarella, and Steak.


I wish i was eating supper with you! 
Bubbette is gonna make spaghetti but she will use the good stuff. You know, a jar of Ragu.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waders don't fit, having to order a STOUT size with FAST shipping!!



 As Roy D. Mercer would say "How big a boy are you"???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 15, 2010)

evening fly-by.  

HOWDY FOLKS...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2010)

Beer and cake  weren't my finest idea


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer and cake  weren't my finest idea



I cain't even eat no puddin right now, much less cake


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go fire the Weber up (Hankus), Shrimp wrapped in Bacon skewers, Grilled Oyster's on the half shell, topped with a special hot sauce concoction and topped with Mozzarella, and Steak.



YOU are KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> YOU are KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!



Would you like pics????

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=583653


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Would you like pics????
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=583653



holy cow dude


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Would you like pics????
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=583653



Why did I click? Why did I even LOOK!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2010)

slip said:


> holy cow dude



I need to have Y'all over sometime


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh yeah, Chief???


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Why did I click? Why did I even LOOK!!



I feel a trip down south coming soon....whatcha thank???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I feel a trip down south coming soon....whatcha thank???


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



holy cow


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2010)

slip said:


> holy cow


  kinda got me all excited, I'm telling ya, the man can cook!!

Ok, going to eat................ ya'll have a good night!!



Hey Chief, thanks for making that delivery for me!!!


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> kinda got me all excited, I'm telling ya, the man can cook!!
> 
> Ok, going to eat................ ya'll have a good night!!
> 
> ...



oh i believe ya!

G'night keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



One stipulation.....can I go Huntin' witchya???



slip said:


> holy cow



We ain't got none of them around here....do we???


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> kinda got me all excited, I'm telling ya, the man can cook!!
> 
> Ok, going to eat................ ya'll have a good night!!
> 
> ...



You think you excited now.....just wait til I.....  

Seriously, I'd like to come down again

YW....Ms Keebsy


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Good Nite!!! I'm so freaking stuffed


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeff the food looked good!!..........Looks like I'm a little late getting in here..........Good night Ya'll!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Jeff the food looked good!!..........Looks like I'm a little late getting in here..........Good night Ya'll!!



This early for you!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> This early for you!


Been running on a serious sleep deprivation curve here lately!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been running on a serious sleep deprivation curve here lately!!



I know the feeling


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I know the feeling


Easy with those drink bumps!!......Those Capri Sun's will squirt you in the eye!!.......Good Night!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 15, 2010)

We finally got rain here in Peach co. How bout you?
 Oh BTW, hey all who's left in here.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 16, 2010)

morning folks.....Still no rain for me,the base got some but I did not get anything,oh well


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2010)

It is morning.  Raining here again today.  Just a heavy soaking rain not a gully washer.  Think the coffee is done.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

I must be dreaming. I could swear I posted 
"Dang Dog"!!!

Now I don't see it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I must be dreaming. I could swear I posted
> "Dang Dog"!!!
> 
> Now I don't see it.



Several times I have typed something out and click new posts instead of submit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Several times I have typed something out and click new posts instead of submit


 
Yeah, cept I could swear I hit save, read it again and then 
"new posted" out.

Who knows, who cares. The entire incident of the dang dog falling off the bed and waking me up at 0500 is past it's point of interest now..


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Several times I have typed something out and click new posts instead of submit





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, cept I could swear I hit save, read it again and then
> "new posted" out.
> 
> Who knows, who cares. The entire incident of the dang dog falling off the bed and waking me up at 0500 is past it's point of interest now..



morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning


 
Mernin!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who knows, who cares. The entire incident of the dang dog falling off the bed and waking me up at 0500 is past it's point of interest now..


Nah,....it's funny still


jmfauver said:


> morning



Hey Mike


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin!!





Jeff Raines said:


> Nah,....it's funny still
> 
> 
> Hey Mike




How's everything going?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it rained here all night. Gotta finish this cup of java and head to da Big House.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> How's everything going?


 
Not sure yet. I'll let you know in a few hours.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not sure yet. I'll let you know in a few hours.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I think it rained here all night. Gotta finish this cup of java and head to da Big House.


 
Have a good one PR....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> How's everything going?


It has gone well all morning,but now the bosses are starting to show up.



rhbama3 said:


> I think it rained here all night. Gotta finish this cup of java and head to da Big House.



Mornin Robert


----------



## Hankus (Nov 16, 2010)

Mornin y'all

This steady drum of rain is makin me want to crawl back to bed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2010)

morning everybody , finally getting some rain i hope it rains all day


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have a good one PR....



quit that!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 16, 2010)

Gotta hit the shower and then the road. Yall have a good one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!! I've had plenty of rain already....and still getting it.


----------



## MoonPie (Nov 16, 2010)

Just thought I'd jump in and say HEY!  Good day to y'all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!! I've had plenty of rain already....and still getting it.



morning, we got some  rain last night but its quit since about 7, man those pics of the grill and food, wow


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 16, 2010)

Good morning!

Found out yesterday that they popped crackhead with a drug test on sat.....waiting for results....

Might just get those hours back.........But I'll lose my entertainment...


Off to work.....ya'll have a good day.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Would you like pics????
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=583653



Man I'm gonna have to step up my game if i'm gonna compete with you!  That meal is off da chain, brother!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Found out yesterday that they popped crackhead with a drug test on sat.....waiting for results....
> 
> ...




so you do work at a crackhouse


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Just thought I'd jump in and say HEY!  Good day to y'all.



Howdy Moonpie!!! You doin' alright??



mudracing101 said:


> morning, we got some  rain last night but its quit since about 7, man those pics of the grill and food, wow



Thanks....I don't get to eat Seafood like I used to, so I take it to the extreme every now and then



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Found out yesterday that they popped crackhead with a drug test on sat.....waiting for results....
> 
> ...



Mornin' Heather.....keep us informed, this could get interestin'



BBQBOSS said:


> Man I'm gonna have to step up my game if i'm gonna compete with you!  That meal is off da chain, brother!



Nah Matt, I've seen your skills brother, you are a NATURAL


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

mornin'


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin'



Good morning Yara, how did ya sleep last night?


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Good morning Yara, how did ya sleep last night?



Pretty good since no one texted me at 2am and you?


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Pretty good since no one texted me at 2am and you?



Who had the audacity to do such a thing to you ... i'll kill him!?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2010)

Morning late arrivals.  

Yara nice new avi.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Who had the audacity to do such a thing to you ... i'll kill him!?



Oh bless your heart but the idjit, sufferers from multiple personalities. So I doubt that you will get the right personality, when it counts.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning late arrivals.
> 
> Yara nice new avi.


Thank you luv.


YaraG. said:


> Oh bless your heart but the idjit, sufferers from multiple personalities. So I doubt that you will get the right personality, when it counts.



I'll skin, break their knuckles, tie them up, and feed the to the bears .... that should take care of all three personalities!


----------



## MoonPie (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Moonpie!!! You doin' alright??



 Doin Good!  Gun season here starts Sat. Finally enough rain for food plots to grow. Lot a squirrel's have dropped from trees into the gravy and a biscuit bowl. Life's been good to this old fella!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Thank you luv.
> 
> 
> I'll skin, break their knuckles, tie them up, and feed the to the bears .... that should take care of all three personalities!



Sounds like a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 pm me and i'll give ya his handles. You should proceed with caution, he might fall asleep on ya out of no where.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin'





YaraG. said:


> Good morning Yara, how did ya sleep last night?





YaraG. said:


> Pretty good since no one texted me at 2am and you?





YaraG. said:


> Who had the audacity to do such a thing to you ... i'll kill him!?





YaraG. said:


> Oh bless your heart but the idjit, sufferers from multiple personalities. So I doubt that you will get the right personality, when it counts.





YaraG. said:


> Thank you luv.
> 
> 
> I'll skin, break their knuckles, tie them up, and feed the to the bears .... that should take care of all three personalities!





YaraG. said:


> Sounds like a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



Whatcha talkin bout Willis??


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



X2


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

Obviously Facebook is attempting to implement their new features. It's all jacked up right now...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2010)

morning mexi, i mean spaniard


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> morning mexi, i mean spaniard


 
Give it a few, maybe I'll change it to Chinese before it's over..


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give it a few, maybe I'll change it to Chinese before it's over..



Wheres the new avatar?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Doin Good!  Gun season here starts Sat. Finally enough rain for food plots to grow. Lot a squirrel's have dropped from trees into the gravy and a biscuit bowl. Life's been good to this old fella!



Good to hear....old fella!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> X2





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Obviously Facebook is attempting to implement their new features. It's all jacked up right now...


I'm not having any issues with it hunny.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give it a few, maybe I'll change it to Chinese before it's over..


Once a "CAN" always a "CAN" but a sexy one at that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm not having any issues with it hunny.


 
The Savannah changes won't take effect until tomorrow.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 16, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Savannah changes won't take effect until tomorrow.



They hold Savannah is such high regards to work the bugs out on the rest of us?


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 16, 2010)

Morning FolksHope today doesn't turn out like yesterday.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Savannah changes won't take effect until tomorrow.





gobbleinwoods said:


> They hold Savannah is such high regards to work the bugs out on the rest of us?



Bite me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin'



Mornin' Ms Yara!!! I think...



gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning late arrivals.
> 
> Yara nice new avi.



Mornin' GIW< coffee 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give it a few, maybe I'll change it to Chinese before it's over..



Noooooooooo....



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.



Mornin' Sulli... 

Dang it....I'm in a MQ mood today!!! I don't want to get back out in this mess again todayout and about everywhere in it yesterday.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Ms Yara!!! I think...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin, boker tov, buenos dias. Oh look we all greated ya.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> One stipulation.....can I go Huntin' witchya???



 I think we could arrange that.....................


Hankus said:


> Mornin y'all
> 
> This steady drum of rain is makin me want to crawl back to bed.


 Meeeee toooo, loving it!!!!



MoonPie said:


> Just thought I'd jump in and say HEY!  Good day to y'all.


Well Hey dere stranger!!



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Found out yesterday that they popped crackhead with a drug test on sat.....waiting for results....
> 
> ...


 I can't wait to hear this!



YaraG. said:


> mornin'


I see someone mixed the colored pills again, eh?  



dougefresh said:


> Morning FolksHope today doesn't turn out like yesterday.


 u fall down dee hole???


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I think we could arrange that.....................
> 
> Meeeee toooo, loving it!!!!
> 
> ...



Naaaaah they made the white coat too tight last night and It deprived me of oxygen .... again. Wanna give me a hand


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin, boker tov, buenos dias. Oh look we all greated ya.



 ,  ,  , one for each of ya



Keebs said:


> I think we could arrange that.....................
> 
> Meeeee toooo, loving it!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Naaaaah they made the white coat too tight last night and It deprived me of oxygen .... again. Wanna give me a hand


Lemme check wit da gang......................


















































Here's the results....................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

Anybody up for lunch in Albany on Thursday?


----------



## MoonPie (Nov 16, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.



Mornin young'n



dougefresh said:


> Morning FolksHope today doesn't turn out like yesterday.



I don't get it  .  Somethin happen yesterday other that us havin a good rain?



Keebs said:


> Well Hey dere stranger!!



Think last post a yours I read (a purdy good while back), you were gonna have a productive day in the woods?

OK y'all.  I'm off... they think theyre gonna schedule me for surgery.  But thankufly, I'll have the final work to that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Morning FolksHope today doesn't turn out like yesterday.


 
You finally got the bill for all of those trucks she bought last week huh?


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Lemme check wit da gang......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not feeling the love, me neither, not me either. The rest of y'all??? Nope not us .... throw her to into the fire!



Jeff C. said:


> ,  ,  , one for each of ya


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2010)

Morning Rutt'rs...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody up for lunch in Albany on Thursday?


Sure, let me notify my pilot, where ya wanna meet up?



MoonPie said:


> Mornin young'n
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, nuttin yet, unfortunately, but I ain't given up yet!
Surgery??? Whut up??



YaraG. said:


> I'm not feeling the love, me neither, not me either. The rest of y'all??? Nope not us .... throw her to into the fire!
> View attachment 568710


But, but, but.................. oh K, how 'bout THIS????????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Bite me!



I defend Savannah and this is what I get?   


Where?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Morning Rutt'rs...


 Rutt'rs?????????

Hey Puddin'!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Lemme check wit da gang......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keebs i like all of those smiley thingy jiggys.
pssst. you sure about yara character? she seems a little off if ya know what i mean.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

OK, I guess that's a no. I'll just have to eat by myself then...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs i like all of those smiley thingy jiggys.
> pssst. you sure about yara character? she seems a little off if ya know what i mean.


 Darlin', you'll just have to meet her to unnerstan and even then, well, you'll just have to wait & see.  Keep an eye on the gatherings thread, our next get together I think will be at Chehaw in January, you'll have to make an appearance!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, I guess that's a no. I'll just have to eat by myself then...


 I sowwy...............


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sure, let me notify my pilot, where ya wanna meet up?
> 
> 
> Nope, nuttin yet, unfortunately, but I ain't given up yet!
> ...


I see we share the same disorder


gobbleinwoods said:


> I defend Savannah and this is what I get?
> 
> 
> Where?


Ok ok ok I  Savannah too ..... I mean you too.


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs i like all of those smiley thingy jiggys.
> pssst. you sure about yara character? she seems a little off if ya know what i mean.



I'm an acquired taste Ya wuv me or can't stand my uncensored behind. Although, my other personalities all tell me that I'm a pain in the butt.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, I guess that's a no. I'll just have to eat by myself then...



Come to Savannah and it's my treat I'll even ask them if ya can sit inside.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', you'll just have to meet her to unnerstan and even then, well, you'll just have to wait & see.  Keep an eye on the gatherings thread, our next get together I think will be at Chehaw in January, you'll have to make an appearance!
> 
> 
> I sowwy...............



I'm sure, just funnin around sorry miquel gots to work, where ya goin though?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I see we share the same disorder
> 
> Ok ok ok I  Savannah too ..... I mean you too.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with that, what ya sees is what ya get, but do all of you look the same?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I see we share the same disorder


I just keep mine locked up better than you do!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Nothing wrong with that, what ya sees is what ya get, but do all of you look the same?


Naaahhhh I wish! Just last night, the spic got out for a smoke and scared the neighbors ... she was nekid! Horrible sight I tell ya.


Keebs said:


> I just keep mine locked up better than you do!



It's not my fault. They wake up before I do and I wake up to clean the mess they've created. I'm thinking of electro shock therapy ... think I'll ry a few of em.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Naaahhhh I wish! Just last night, the spic got out for a smoke and scared the neighbors ... she was nekid! Horrible sight I tell ya.
> 
> 
> It's not my fault. They wake up before I do and I wake up to clean the mess they've created. I'm thinking of electro shock therapy ... think I'll ry a few of em.


I say set up trail cams........................


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

Keebs....where are you hunting, on your place???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs....where are you hunting, on your place???


Yep, and I have written permission on the neighbors too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, and I have written permission on the neighbors too.



I gotcha....when you're NOT hunting, do you see deer around there very often???


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I say set up trail cams........................


 well i'm off. I gotta go finish painting the trim and finding a good cup of joe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> well i'm off. I gotta go finish painting the trim and finding a good cup of joe.



Later y'all.....no fussin', ya hear!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> well i'm off. I gotta go finish painting the trim and finding a good cup of joe.



thought the others were off kilter but now you too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm thinkin of changing my Screen Name to Sun Tzu.

What do y'all think??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> thought the others were off kilter but now you too.



 oohhnoooo, you gonna git the wrath of the 'rican on ya now!!  Been nice knowing ya!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello everyone!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> oohhnoooo, you gonna git the wrath of the 'rican on ya now!!  Been nice knowing ya!



two prayers, one she won't understand. . . two that chair is built wrath resistant.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinkin of changing my Screen Name to Sun Tzu.
> 
> What do y'all think??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinkin of changing my Screen Name to Sun Tzu.
> 
> What do y'all think??



You would then need a new avi.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello everyone!!!


 Pants on the ground, pants on the ground, don't let Carter go 'round with his pants on da ground!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












gobbleinwoods said:


> two prayers, one she won't understand. . . two that chair is built wrath resistant.


 4 ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello everyone!!!


 
Herro


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Herro



That reminds me...bout time for a Pedi...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Herro





Jranger said:


> That reminds me...bout time for a Pedi...




Sweet Baby Jesus


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2010)

could be:


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus



There is nothing wrong with a cute Asian woman massaging your feet...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 16, 2010)

Jranger said:


> There is nothing wrong with a cute Asian woman massaging your feet...



Let's see if'n you can get that one to fly with my wife


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2010)

Pffffffffffffffft . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2010)

Jranger said:


> There is nothing wrong with a cute Asian woman massaging your feet...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffft . . .


Oooook, on those notes, I bid ya'll good day, off to take a computer class!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinkin of changing my Screen Name to Sun Tzu.
> 
> What do y'all think??



What does that mean in chinese???? Oh and i see your new avi.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 16, 2010)

Jranger said:


> There is nothing wrong with a cute Asian woman massaging your feet...



Someone has an ace up his sleeve.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Pants on the ground, pants on the ground, don't let Carter go 'round with his pants on da ground!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Herro



Hey 






What's that smell?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Someone has an ace up his sleeve.


 
Somethings up their sleeve alright,,,,,,,,,,,,,not sure about the Ace though. I was thinking more like a One eyed Jack...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2010)

almost lunch time


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 16, 2010)

Well now, isn't that special?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somethings up their sleeve alright,,,,,,,,,,,,,not sure about the Ace though. I was thinking more like a One eyed Jack...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



You coming down Thanksgiving weekend??  



I got birds. . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You coming down Thanksgiving weekend??
> 
> 
> 
> I got birds. . .



Yep, I'll be there..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody up for lunch in Albany on Thursday?



schedule permitting, Ol Red/banned too many times to list any more were planning on lunch Thursday. Have your people call my people and we'll get together.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yep, I'll be there..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yep, I'll be there..



I highly recommend sitting in the tannerite crater. Should have a good view from there. Behind Coozie's tombstone would also be a good place to hide.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Tiny. well now isn't that just special.


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2010)

holy cow




guud mornin.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> hey tiny. Well now isn't that just special.



what?I do now?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I highly recommend sitting in the tannerite crater. Should have a good view from there. Behind Coozie's tombstone would also be a good place to hide.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somethings up their sleeve alright,,,,,,,,,,,,,not sure about the Ace though. I was thinking more like a One eyed Jack...





Workin2Hunt said:


>


----------



## Otis (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Thank you luv.
> 
> 
> I'll skin, break their knuckles, tie them up, and feed the to the bears .... that should take care of all three personalities!


 

I sure hope you catch the culprit! But it could anyone of 26,000 members since you put your number online for all to see!


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffft . . .







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somethings up their sleeve alright,,,,,,,,,,,,,not sure about the Ace though. I was thinking more like a One eyed Jack...



Shhhh... This purely for research purposes...


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah ya better hide if ya know what's good for ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yeah ya better hide if ya know what's good for ya!



High!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 16, 2010)

Who is a stout Baby?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yeah ya better hide if ya know what's good for ya!


 
If you're in here slack jawwin I hope for your sake that means you are done paintin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who is a stout Baby?


 
Google Jolene Blalock. That's a pretty stout baby..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who is a stout Baby?



I'm is.





Dawn said for you to leave her "stout" baby alone!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're in here slack jawwin I hope for your sake that means you are done paintin'


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anything for the Misss


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2010)

Almost Five were on our way to a Wednesday


----------



## Hankus (Nov 16, 2010)

Beer time is so close I can almost taste it


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer time is so close I can almost taste it


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer time is so close I can almost taste it



Me and you both, Friend


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



Now thats funny


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer time is so close I can almost taste it


 
I think I might have to dip my toes in the creek tonight. Just thinkin about having to go to that job site in Albany again puts a kink in my hackles...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Google Jolene Blalock. That's a pretty stout baby..



Wow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Wow


 
Took you long enough...



http://forum.gon.com/banana-emoticon-71.html


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Took you long enough...
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/banana-emoticon-71.html



Being at work an all.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 16, 2010)

My fangers smell like skrimps...


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 16, 2010)

Come on 7pm. Been one of them day where I just love my job so much. I think when I get home I'm gona drink till I pass out. Sure hope the WWOTS aint gots nuffin for me to do on her tablet.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## dougefresh (Nov 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2010)

Sucks being "stout" . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


 
What are you grinnin at Frizzy..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> My fangers smell like skrimps...


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

Self! said:


> I sure hope you catch the culprit! But it could anyone of 26,000 members since you put your number online for all to see!


It was you, you idjit idjit idjit idjit.


Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!


Heya sweet cheeks!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're in here slack jawwin I hope for your sake that means you are done paintin'


One more coat on the trim and I'm done .. woohooo.


Hooked On Quack said:


>



Hey I thought ya was on my side.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sucks being "stout" . . .



Not if you is an Ale


----------



## Hankus (Nov 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Not if you is an Ale



Ats a goodun Capt   

Jus 2 but I'm jus startin


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2010)

somebody give me the abbreviated version.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> somebody give me the abbreviated version.



How about for old times sake you give US your driveler recap, huh huh huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How about for old times sake you give US your driveler recap, huh huh huh?



must....resist.....googly eyes.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> must....resist.....googly eyes.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



Thank you sir!  Many thanks and i owe ya.  Got'em in da freezer!   Good lookin skrimps to.


----------



## Otis (Nov 16, 2010)

hhhhmmmm....who did it???


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2010)

I think 243Savage's excuse that the forum is slow because of the Drivel thread is horse hockey. 3 peeps on here and the forum is slow as molasses. Are there really 536 people reading the campfire right now?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 16, 2010)

Slower than my reload skills on a cap and ball revolver in here today


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thank you sir!  Many thanks and i owe ya.  Got'em in da freezer!   Good lookin skrimps to.



We're good!!!! They were some purty one's



Self! said:


> hhhhmmmm....who did it???



 No tellin...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I think 243Savage's excuse that the forum is slow because of the Drivel thread is horse hockey. 3 peeps on here and the forum is slow as molasses. Are there really 536 people reading the campfire right now?



Well its no secret they want the driveler threads and several drivelers gone as well.... So.....


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well its no secret they want the driveler threads and several drivelers gone as well.... So.....



No where near as difficult as the P.S.A. was...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I think 243Savage's excuse that the forum is slow because of the Drivel thread is horse hockey. 3 peeps on here and the forum is slow as molasses. Are there really 536 people reading the campfire right now?


Sometimes it is slow.......sometimes it is not??.............What gets me is the guests viewing, there are far more guests viewing than registered users!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Well its no secret they want the driveler threads and several drivelers gone as well.... So.....


You on da list



Jranger said:


> No where near as difficult as the P.S.A. was...


I see where you got to show off your Secret Santa gift from last year!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 16, 2010)

Driveby, Hey all .


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 16, 2010)

I never got my secret santa gift from last year and I'm still mad. I can hold a grudge


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 16, 2010)

Another drive by. Whats up my friends ?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> I never got my secret santa gift from last year and I'm still mad. I can hold a grudge


So who did you draw??



Sirduke said:


> Another drive by. Whats up my friends ?


Howdy Duke!!..........You been keepin the meat wagon between the ditches??


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I see where you got to show off your Secret Santa gift from last year!!



Sho-Nuff!
I'll have em bidding on it before long...

I tried to bump up the Secret Santa thread, but nobody bit. So I guess it's a no-go at this point.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So who did you draw??
> 
> Howdy Duke!!..........You been keepin the meat wagon between the ditches??



Becca, But she didn't draw me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Sho-Nuff!
> I'll have em bidding on it before long...
> 
> I tried to bump up the Secret Santa thread, but nobody bit. So I guess it's a no-go at this point.


I'm gonna tell you.........I wouldn't trust that lure I sent you to reel in anything more than a half a pound!!.......The wood was just way to soft to anchor the hooks well enough for the stress!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm gonna tell you.........I wouldn't trust that lure I sent you to reel in anything more than a half a pound!!.......The wood was just way to soft to anchor the hooks well enough for the stress!!



 Hey RUTT....you know that GSD puppy I was talking about training???? The dude gave it away to an animal rescue/sanctuary


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Duke!!..........You been keepin the meat wagon between the ditches??



Tryin hard to, busted the windshield on the new truck today, the boss man won't happy, but hey, Road Hazards ya know.

Gonna try a little deer hunting tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

OH....evenin' folks!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

Evenin' Duke...good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 16, 2010)

I made bacon wrapped shrimp tonight....thanks for the idea Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I made bacon wrapped shrimp tonight....thanks for the idea Jeff!



YW.....wuz they good??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey RUTT....you know that GSD puppy I was talking about training???? The dude gave it away to an animal rescue/sanctuary


Dang!!........Hope it winds up in a better place!!.........The folks in rescue organizations usually do a pretty good job screening the adoptive family!!



Sirduke said:


> Tryin hard to, busted the windshield on the new truck today, the boss man won't happy, but hey, Road Hazards ya know.
> 
> Gonna try a little deer hunting tomorrow.


You ain't been huntin with the company truck have ya??


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> YW.....wuz they good??


Yes they was!  And thank you for the shrimp too!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang!!........Hope it winds up in a better place!!.........The folks in rescue organizations usually do a pretty good job screening the adoptive family!!
> 
> You ain't been huntin with the company truck have ya??



Heya Mitch!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I made bacon wrapped shrimp tonight....thanks for the idea Jeff!


And I didn't get an invite??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang!!........Hope it winds up in a better place!!.........The folks in rescue organizations usually do a pretty good job screening the adoptive family!!
> 
> You ain't been huntin with the company truck have ya??



It is in a better place, but had I known he was gonna do that, I may have taken him myself


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And I didn't get an invite??



Thats what I'm screaming


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes they was!  And thank you for the shrimp too!
> 
> 
> 
> Heya Mitch!



Glad to be of service


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And I didn't get an invite??



You have an open invite anytime you want!



Sirduke said:


> Thats what I'm screaming



Grab the family and c'mon!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It is in a better place, but had I known he was gonna do that, I may have taken him myself


Good to hear it was placed well!!


----------



## Otis (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You have an open invite anytime you want!
> 
> 
> 
> Grab the family and c'mon!



What's the latest on da crackhead


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What's the latest on da crackhead



Waiting on results....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

Self! said:


>



What happened???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You have an open invite anytime you want!






Self! said:


>


Sooo.... Mark came to go hunting with you, and didn't shoot you??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

Dang, the way the wolves are a bayin you'd think it's a full moon out or something??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What's the latest on da crackhead





OutFishHim said:


> Waiting on results....


Curious as to the outcome of that one as well!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, the way the wolves are a bayin you'd think it's a full moon out or something??


Not Quite


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not Quite
> 
> 
> View attachment 568863


 

Must be in the water then...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must be in the water then...


Give it a day or two!!

Good night Folks!!


----------



## Otis (Nov 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sooo.... Mark came to go hunting with you, and didn't shoot you??


 


He sad he was taking Tucker this weekend? 






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, the way the wolves are a bayin you'd think it's a full moon out or something??


 


If I told you once I told you a thousand times to put your drawers on when walking your do.


----------



## Otis (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What happened???


 

Talked to the neighbors a little bit ago they were going to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2010)

Self! said:


> Talked to the neighbors a little bit ago they were going to work.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2010)

G'mornin y'all
It's my Friday


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 17, 2010)

Shooe wee that water cold an da moon is brite. 
 Now i know why i like rain!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay drivellers get on up and get hump day out of the way and make the week shorter.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 17, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay drivellers get on up and get hump day out of the way and make the week shorter.



I is here,I was checking out the Uggla trade first......Now the coffee is ready


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> My fangers smell like skrimps...



better check again...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I is here,I was checking out the Uggla trade first......Now the coffee is ready



Yeah I ventured over to poli for my morning entertainment but I'm back with coffee in the cup.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 17, 2010)

Good Morning peeps...and happy hump day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Good Morning peeps...and happy hump day!



It is only uphill one way.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 17, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yeah I ventured over to poli for my morning entertainment but I'm back with coffee in the cup.



I go in once in a while,but I gotta make sure I get out before someone sees me......



boneboy96 said:


> Good Morning peeps...and happy hump day!



Morning,now get to work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I go in once in a while,but I gotta make sure I get out before someone sees me......
> 
> 
> 
> Morning,now get to work



yeah some of them need a larger pair of shorts.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 17, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yeah some of them need a larger pair of shorts.



Yeah some do,it is almost as funny as the sports section


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 17, 2010)

I think we need to set off some alarm clocks to wake folks up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Yeah some do,it is almost as funny as the sports section



I thought the Braves would go looking for an outfield bat.  And I would never  but posting the truth for them to read is great.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I think we need to set off some alarm clocks to wake folks up



do believe you are right.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 17, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I thought the Braves would go looking for an outfield bat.  And I would never  but posting the truth for them to read is great.



If Prado plays left field in the winter league it makes sense for the Braves to get Uggla,now Prado goes to left if Chipper comes back,so the only big issue is first base( until Chipper makes his choice) 



gobbleinwoods said:


> do believe you are right.



All we need is those clocks that sound like a fishing reel or a gun shot,should wake this group up.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

I just looked at the pick em choices this week.    there are a lot of games that look like toss ups on paper.  

And yeah the first base revolving door didn't work out too well this fall.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 17, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I just looked at the pick em choices this week.    there are a lot of games that look like toss ups on paper.
> 
> And yeah the first base revolving door didn't work out too well this fall.



This weeks pick were tough......It's all for fun so it's a good deal.....

First base I still like  Derek Lee


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

Mornin


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin



Bout time drankus


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> This weeks pick were tough......It's all for fun so it's a good deal.....
> 
> First base I still like  Derek Lee



Seriously, fun.  

Well hankus, isn't it good to be vertical?


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 17, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Seriously, fun.
> 
> Well hankus, isn't it good to be vertical?



I missed the first week and I think I am doing pretty good...I know some folks argue over every game that is listed...I pickum and wait for the results.....Like I said it's fun!!! Besides your tied for first...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I missed the first week and I think I am doing pretty good...I know some folks argue over every game that is listed...I pickum and wait for the results.....Like I said it's fun!!!



I missed the first week also.  Oh hindsight.   I think a lot of people have sat out one or more weeks.  It is tight for the lead.   Might let the dart board decide a few this week.  

Well the clock says time to shower and shave.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 17, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I missed the first week also.  Oh hindsight.   I think a lot of people have sat out one or more weeks.  It is tight for the lead.   Might let the dart board decide a few this week.
> 
> Well the clock says time to shower and shave.



See ya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is only uphill one way.


 
Not if you're a democrat...


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not if you're a democrat...



morning


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2010)

140 posts to go till the end of yet another tread chock full o nuts. 
Got my coffee brewing and then gotta take Bubbbette to the airport in a couple of hours.
Hey Miguel! Have you see what that corndog Comeaux has changed his screen name to?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Good morning yall, ITS HUMP DAY Suns out and its cool outside , gonna be a beautiiiiifullllll day


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 17, 2010)

It's cold outside!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 140 posts to go till the end of yet another tread chock full o nuts.
> Got my coffee brewing and then gotta take Bubbbette to the airport in a couple of hours.
> Hey Miguel! Have you see what that corndog Comeaux has changed his screen name to?



So..... she wants to get felt up???


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 17, 2010)

Yo... mornin y'all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So..... she wants to get felt up???



Not usually.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So..... she wants to get felt up???



BBQBoss, Now I've got Sprite sprayed all over my new keyboard !!!  Now that is just plain funny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Mornin' peoples!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 17, 2010)

Mernin yall.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Not usually.



Yeah but this is different.... its a stranger. 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> BBQBoss, Now I've got Sprite sprayed all over my new keyboard !!!  Now that is just plain funny.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' peoples!!!



Jeff you really need to change your avatar, everytime i see  it i  get hungry.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 17, 2010)

My eyes won't open this morning...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 17, 2010)

Jranger said:


> My eyes won't open this morning...



Man i tried one of those 5 hour energy shots this morning for the first time and let me tell ya!  Im all geeeeeked up!    Them thangs are good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff you really need to change your avatar, everytime i see  it i  get hungry.



OK....



Jranger said:


> My eyes won't open this morning...




Having the same problem this morning...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man i tried one of those 5 hour energy shots this morning for the first time and let me tell ya!  Im all geeeeeked up!    Them thangs are good!



Yep...they work!!! Try it sometimes when you've got a Hangover and got stuff to get done, they've helped me out when needed


----------



## Jranger (Nov 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man i tried one of those 5 hour energy shots this morning for the first time and let me tell ya!  Im all geeeeeked up!    Them thangs are good!



I use them once in a while when fishing tourneys...Wicked heartburn sometimes...

My coffee is startin to kick in now.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man i tried one of those 5 hour energy shots this morning for the first time and let me tell ya!  Im all geeeeeked up!    Them thangs are good!



Them thangs are great!  Except the pomegranate ones.  They don't taste so good.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 17, 2010)

Jranger said:


> I use them once in a while when fishing tourneys...Wicked heartburn sometimes...
> 
> My coffee is startin to kick in now.



Ok, so now i know where that is coming from.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 17, 2010)

Love those 5hr for night time fishing!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Thankfully, I don't have to go nowhere today.....yet


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Thankfully, I don't have to go nowhere today.....yet


 Mornin!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

*Public Service Notice*

Morning Idgits 

Comeaux is no more. He has been replaced by Les. 

That is all, move along now...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Morning Idgits
> 
> Comeaux is no more. He has been replaced by Les.
> 
> That is all, move along now...



IDJIT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!



Morning SCHWEETHEART!!!



Les Miles said:


> Morning Idgits
> 
> Comeaux is no more. He has been replaced by Les.
> 
> That is all, move along now...



Just like a CAJUN!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Morning Idgits
> 
> Comeaux is no more. He has been replaced by Les.
> 
> That is all, move along now...


   



Jeff C. said:


> Morning SCHWEETHEART!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just like a CAJUN!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Didja eat those Speckled Trout yet???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Didja eat those Speckled Trout yet???


Uuuhhh, no sir.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Thankfully, I don't have to go nowhere today.....yet



Thats a little better , not much , but a little. thanks


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Miguel! Have you see what that corndog Comeaux has changed his screen name to?



Jealous??? 

Must be bad knowing he out coached your boy Nick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhhh, no sir.



Fry dem babies up!!! You gonna  them



mudracing101 said:


> Thats a little better , not much , but a little. thanks


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats a little better , not much , but a little. thanks


It is not!!  He is SUCH a TEASE!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Fry dem babies up!!! You gonna  them


 I know, just gotta remember to get them out & just DO IT!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Jealous???
> 
> Must be bad knowing he out coached your boy Nick.



Les....I believe I've asked you before, but where are you from, down there???


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> IDJIT!



Had to change it since someone was perpetrating a fraud.



Jeff C. said:


> Just like a CAJUN!!!!!



Laissez les bons temps rouler 



Keebs said:


>



What? No likey? 
Is it worthy of the Keebs seal of approval?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> What? No likey?
> Is it worthy of the Keebs seal of approval?



 you boys do your sports thang, don't make a difference to me!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Jealous???
> 
> Must be bad knowing he out coached your boy Nick.





but ya still had to rely on help from UGA to get a chance at the SEC Championship against my Gamecocks.  Howd that work out fer ya?  

(wouldn't have liked to rely on that help myself)


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Had to change it since someone was perpetrating a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya, bra


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Les....I believe I've asked you before, but where are you from, down there???



I was born in West Monroe but grew up all over the Acadiana parishes since my dad was involved in the oil industry back then. Ever heard of Johnson's Bayou?




jsullivan03 said:


> but ya still had to rely on help from UGA to get a chance at the SEC Championship against my Gamecocks.  Howd that work out fer ya?



It's all good. Sitting at #5 in the BCS poll, LSU can go to the Sugar Bowl if Auburn beats the yard birds and plays for the title. If y'all win then Auburn falls in the polls and we move up anyway. Don't know where we play then but it would most likely be a BCS bowl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I was born in West Monroe but grew up all over the Acadiana parishes since my dad was involved in the oil industry back then. Ever heard of Johnson's Bayou?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...I had heard of it, but had to check to see where it was again. Shrimped up and down that beach before, over to Sabine Pass. Mannnn....you were out in the middle of nowhere. I hitch-hiked through there once....that's a STORY in it's self.....Movie quality stuff


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I had heard of it, but had to check to see where it was again. Shrimped up and down that beach before, over to Sabine Pass. Mannnn....you were out in the middle of nowhere. I hitch-hiked through there once...._*that's a STORY in it's self*_.....Movie quality stuff


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> It's all good. Sitting at #5 in the BCS poll, LSU can go to the Sugar Bowl if Auburn beats the yard birds and plays for the title. If y'all win then Auburn falls in the polls and we move up anyway. Don't know where we play then but it would most likely be a BCS bowl.



As long as you get past Arkansas (and I hope you do.)


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I was born in West Monroe but grew up all over the Acadiana parishes since my dad was involved in the oil industry back then. Ever heard of Johnson's Bayou?



...just read this part of it.  My best friend is from Monroe.  She is the reason I have no ill will towards LSU.  She'd kill me if I did.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> but ya still had to rely on help from UGA to get a chance at the SEC Championship against my Gamecocks.  Howd that work out fer ya?
> (wouldn't have liked to rely on that help myself)





Les Miles said:


> It's all good. Sitting at #5 in the BCS poll, LSU can go to the Sugar Bowl if Auburn beats the yard birds and plays for the title. If y'all win then Auburn falls in the polls and we move up anyway. Don't know where we play then but it would most likely be a BCS bowl.





jsullivan03 said:


> As long as you get past Arkansas (and I hope you do.)


 You boys to skeered to post all this in the SF?!?!?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2010)

It's fried chicken day in the Big House cafeteria. Is it pathetic too actually look forward to lunch one day a week?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



 Imagine a guy with a HUGE duffle bag, walking down a road with a car that passes about once every 1/2 hour, approximately 3 hrs. from home, with nothing but a bayou on either side of the road, and it's getting late in the day.

OH yeah.....the 5 cars that have already passed, have all stopped, but sped off after running a couple 100 yds. to catch a ride

To Be Continued.....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You boys to skeered to post all this in the SF?!?!?



I don't go over there.  Most of them folks just make me mad.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's fried chicken day in the Big House cafeteria. Is it pathetic too actually look forward to lunch one day a week?


No it's not, Wobert........... in fact, I'm having fried chicken, seasoned taters & french cut beans myself today!



Jeff C. said:


> Imagine a guy with a HUGE duffle bag, walking down a road with a car that passes about once every 1/2 hour, approximately 3 hrs. from home, with nothing but a bayou on either side of the road, and it's getting late in the day.
> 
> OH yeah.....the 5 cars that have already passed, have all stopped, but sped off after running a couple 100 yds. to catch a ride
> 
> To Be Continued.....






jsullivan03 said:


> I don't go over there.  Most of them folks just make me mad.


If you're skeered, say you skeered........


----------



## Jranger (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm Hongry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No it's not, Wobert........... in fact, I'm having fried chicken, seasoned taters & french cut beans myself today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next segment:

So, I pick-up a double handful of good sized rocks, fill one pocket, and keep a big handful at the ready


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jranger said:


> I'm Hongry!


ooopppsss, just took the last bite of the seasoned taters.......... 



Jeff C. said:


> Next segment:
> 
> So, I pick-up a double handful of good sized rocks, fill one pocket, and keep a big handful at the ready


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 17, 2010)

Man i just had best tasting yeller squash and zucchini that I've ever had!!  I'ma have to see if the wifeypoo will make me some more tonight fer supper!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Next segment: 

I *think* I hear something coming behind me, I don't want to get my hopes up, so I turn my head slowly and look over my shoulder. Through the mirage coming up from the 130 degree road, I see what appears to be an OLD 1940's pick-up truck approaching from some distance.

Well....after several minutes and it hasn't passed me yet, I realize this one is traveling at a much slower speed than the other 5 cars over the last 2 hrs. that came by. Won't be much of a problem chunking a handful of rocks at it as it pulls away like the rest, I'm thinking.

Next thing ya know, he pulls up beside me and stops. He's looks to be around 90 yrs. old and asks "Where ya headed, young man"? "Lafayette", I say (knew folks there that I could get a ride home with). He says,"Get in". I open the door to get in and the truck seat,dashboard, doors, floorboard, and anywhere you could imagine is completely full of the most matchbooks and business cards I had ever seen in my life They were falling out of the truck when I opened the door!!!

Anyway, I get in and he tells me "I ain't goin to Lafayette, but I'll get ya as far as I'm goin". I'm thinkin' cool, at least I finally got a ride. I no sooner than tell him thanks, and the truck stops. We went maybe 300 yds. to the next little bitty shell road. He said "this is as far as I'm goin' young man".

To be continued....

This is getting too long


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man i just had best tasting yeller squash and zucchini that I've ever had!!  I'ma have to see if the wifeypoo will make me some more tonight fer supper!



Just slightly warmed over....not all mushy....kind of 'al dente'


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

chili dogs and frys from Shady lane. not as good as yalls lunch but filled my belly


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Next segment:
> 
> I *think* I hear something coming behind me, I don't want to get my hopes up, so I turn my head slowly and look over my shoulder. Through the mirage coming up from the 130 degree road, I see what appears to be an OLD 1940's pick-up truck approaching from some distance.
> 
> ...


  



mudracing101 said:


> chili dogs and frys from Shady lane. not as good as yalls lunch but filled my belly


Isn't there a place across the street from there that rebuilds alternators??  Do you know the name of it??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> chili dogs and frys from Shady lane. not as good as yalls lunch but filled my belly



Left-over steak, and tater's with corn on the cobb from the shrimp boil....not bad at all


----------



## Jranger (Nov 17, 2010)

Chicken philly....was ok, make a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----...


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Isn't there a place across the street from there that rebuilds alternators??  Do you know the name of it??



Auto battery and electric. If I remmber right. I have taking some stuff over there for them to rebuild, they do great work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Isn't there a place across the street from there that rebuilds alternators??  Do you know the name of it??



Yes maam, auto battery and electric 382-2364


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Left-over steak, and tater's with corn on the cobb from the shrimp boil....not bad at all



You are killin me!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Chicken philly....was ok, make a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----...


 What in the WORLD?!?!?!?  



dougefresh said:


> Auto battery and electric. If I remmber right. I have taking some stuff over there for them to rebuild, they do great work.


 I don't think I've ever known the name, just where to take it, used to have to take stuff over there for Daddy YEARS ago and a friend asked me about a place here a while back & danged if I could think of the name!!
Thanks douge!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> You are killin me!!!!


Then do NOT go see his posts in the Outdoor Cafe'!!


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 17, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Chicken philly....was ok, make a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----...



you can type "make a poop" but not Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## Jranger (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What in the WORLD?!?!?!?



Four letter word that starts with t and ends with d...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Chicken philly....was ok, make a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----...



???? glad i wasnt eating whatever that was


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Four letter word that starts with t and ends with d...


 



mudracing101 said:


> ???? glad i wasnt eating whatever that was


Would you try him & his brothers "Trash Can Turkey"???


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Would you try him & his brothers "Trash Can Turkey"???



cant say that i ever heard of it


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> cant say that i ever heard of it


I hadn't either until the other year when Bassbaby posted pics of him cooking it!!
Lemme see if I can find it............. bbl!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Found it!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=276088&highlight=trash+can+turkey


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



You do realize that this STORY gets to a point where I can no longer post it right??


----------



## Jranger (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Would you try him & his brothers "Trash Can Turkey"???



Ahhh yeah! Bout time for another one!
We're gonna do up a couple down at B.F. Grant in a few weeks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

just came back from the outdoor cafe. between BBQ BOSS and JEFF C. i just gained 5 lbs. , think i might just of met my newest two best friends!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You do realize that this STORY gets to a point where I can no longer post it right??


 I kinda figured so............ that's what email, text & pm's are for, doofus!!



Jranger said:


> Ahhh yeah! Bout time for another one!
> We're gonna do up a couple down at B.F. Grant in a few weeks!


 Thought it was 'bout time again  tell Bassbaby he is missed!!



mudracing101 said:


> just came back from the outdoor cafe. between BBQ BOSS and JEFF C. i just gained 5 lbs. , think i might just of met my newest two best friends!


Oh man, you ain't kidding!!  We have a whole crew of great cooks on here!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> just came back from the outdoor cafe. between BBQ BOSS and JEFF C. i just gained 5 lbs. , think i might just of met my newest two best friends!



That's what got me started in there, just tryin to pay him back for all the cravin's he flung on me



Keebs said:


> I kinda figured so............ that's what email, text & pm's are for, doofus!!
> 
> 
> Thought it was 'bout time again  tell Bassbaby he is missed!!
> ...



I can post the next couple of segments, I reckon


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Wife is off tonight.        Might build a bon-fire and see if she wants to sit with me and enjoy some cold bev.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what got me started in there, just tryin to pay him back for all the cravin's he flung on me
> 
> 
> 
> I can post the next couple of segments, I reckon



yep were waiting on the " rest of the story"


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what got me started in there, just tryin to pay him back for all the cravin's he flung on me
> 
> 
> 
> I can post the next couple of segments, I reckon






mudracing101 said:


> Wife is off tonight.        Might build a bon-fire and see if she wants to sit with me and enjoy some cold bev.


 bon-fire+bev+good company=good time!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm waiting to hear the rest of the story... 

And you're right, there ain't nothing on that lonely stretch of road. With marsh on both sides there's nothing but gators, snakes, and skeeters as big as your hand waiting on the sun to set.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> yep were waiting on the " rest of the story"





Keebs said:


> bon-fire+bev+good company=good time!



Yes it does!!! 

Ok....next segment:

So, I get out of the old guy's truck, thank him for the 300 yd. ride and commence to walking through the BOONDOCKS again.

I'm contemplating what my next move is, because it's getting late and the Sun is beginning to set. With that being said, if you've never been to this part of the country, S.W. Louisiana bayou country, well, the mosquitos can literally drain you of your blood. I'm wondering what I'm gonna do when it gets dark and they come out. There is a bayou on either side of the road, I'm thinking I may have to get in it to fend them off......BUT......what about the gators. Oh yeah.....they are there!!! Which will be worse a quick violent tangle with a big gator, or a slow agonizing death by mosquito's draining me of my blood supply??? 

Still interested


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes it does!!!
> 
> Ok....next segment:
> 
> ...



I'll take a skeeter over a gator any day................. now git on wiff it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll take a skeeter over a gator any day................. now git on wiff it!



 You ain't seen these SKEETERS Especially an all-nighter with them...tell her Les!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't seen these SKEETERS Especially an all-nighter with them...tell her Les!!!



 You don't know alllll my secrets............. now quit stallin'!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

YEAH, git on wiff it!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Warning: I'm ain't no bama when it comes to telling a story, But.....I really suck at ENDINGS


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

this is worse than watching a movie on tbs with all the commercials.! What happens next


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll take a skeeter over a gator any day................. now git on wiff it!





Jeff C. said:


> You ain't seen these SKEETERS Especially an all-nighter with them...tell her Les!!!



Skeeters are so bad down there that they actually have a nightly skeeter forecast during the weather segment of the evening news. Steel shot won't even bring 'em down.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Warning: I'm ain't no bama when it comes to telling a story, But.....I really suck at ENDINGS


We won't be too ruff on ya, now git wit it!



Les Miles said:


> Skeeters are so bad down there that they actually have a nightly skeeter forecast during the weather segment of the evening news. Steel shot won't even bring 'em down.


ppfffftt, that's when we through a saddle on'em 'round here & ride'em till they give up or give out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok...second to last segment, due to content


So, just when I'm thinking I'm gonna have to go into survival mode, I hear a slight whistling noise from afar. I look down the road into the mirage, but see nothing but the heat waves. It seems to be getting a little more obvious, so I turn and look again. That's when I can barely make out what appears to be my next possible ride, or victim of the barrage of rocks that's going through the back window. If they don't kill me, maybe I'll get a ride, If I can stop them.

Well to my surprise, it is a car, and it is approaching at a VERY rapid speed. Way too fast actually, I'm stepping aside a tad on this one.

Next thing ya know we make eye contact, He's got an AFRO about 2 ft in diameter, he's runnin' about a 100 mph, and he's NOT black

He slams on the brakes and skids about 200 yds, with smoke billowing everywhere. I start to trot to where he comes to a stop and ready my handful of rocks, when he throws it in reverse and commences to burn another 1/2 inch of rubber off the tires backing-up.

He's got to be doing almost 50 in reverse when he get's to me, slams on brakes again, and says "GET IN"!!!

Commercial break.....


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ppfffftt, that's when we through a saddle on'em 'round here & ride'em till they give up or give out!



Sounds like we need to take you on a little overnight camping trip to Sabine NWR so you can see for yourself.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Sounds like we need to take you on a little overnight camping trip to Sabine NWR so you can see for yourself.


 I'll just take yer werd fer it there, darlin'..............


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok...second to last segment, due to content
> 
> 
> So, just when I'm thinking I'm gonna have to go into survival mode, I hear a slight whistling noise from afar. I look down the road into the mirage, but see nothing but the heat waves. It seems to be getting a little more obvious, so I turn and look again. That's when I can barely make out what appears to be my next possible ride, or victim of the barrage of rocks that's going through the back window. If they don't kill me, maybe I'll get a ride, If I can stop them.
> ...



Dear lord... I think I know where this story is headed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Dear lord... I think I know where this story is headed.



no where fast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


 

Got any left over??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Dear lord... I think I know where this story is headed.


Well don't spoil it for the rest of us!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got any left over??


Always, shuggums, want some?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no where fast.



dont make him mad , we'll never hear the ending


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 17, 2010)

I get to work with crackhead tonight!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I get to work with crackhead tonight!


She PASSED???????????

Hey, you didn't send me THAT picture!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> She PASSED???????????
> 
> Hey, you didn't send me THAT picture!!!



I don't know... Guess I'll find out when I get there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Always, shuggums, want some?


 
Only if it's that no fat, no butter, no taste stuff..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Sounds like we need to take you on a little overnight camping trip to Sabine NWR so you can see for yourself.



I've never seen anything like them anywhere else!!!

Ok....So, I reluctantly(believe it or not) get in. I knew this was gonna be one heck of a ride, and sure nuff, he smoked the tires as we left. A big ol Boatmobile too, Olds '98. Wasn't too bad while we were in the straight aways, but when we hit the curves at a 100+ mph, it got a little 

He finally asks me "where ya headin"? I told him "Lafayette". He said "I ain't really goin there it's about 2 hrs. from here". "Just get me as far as you're going", I say. He said "sheee.....I'ca make dat n 1 hour yeah" and looked at me with this crazy-eyed stare. Needles to say, this dude knew every crack in  the road. There ain't no tellin what he had in the trunk.

In just a tad over an hour we were in Lafayette. That was the ride of a lifetime, I actually wondered of I would've been better off had he not come along

He dropped me off at a Tavern....At that point, I needed a drink

That's when I met HER


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't know... Guess I'll find out when I get there.


 Another story on the horizon!!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only if it's that no fat, no butter, no taste stuff..


Bleck, oh heck nawww, extra butter & milk duds on the side, tyvm!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only if it's that no fat, no butter, no taste stuff..



Finally got that new avatar, huh?    It has handlebars on it.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I've never seen anything like them anywhere else!!!
> 
> Ok....So, I reluctantly(believe it or not) get in. I knew this was gonna be one heck of a ride, and sure nuff, he smoked the tires as we left. A big ol Boatmobile too, Olds '98. Wasn't too bad while we were in the straight aways, but when we hit the curves at a 100+ mph, it got a little
> 
> ...


Yeah???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Finally got that new avatar, huh?  It has handlebars on it.


 
Pigtails Idjit... Pigtails..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pigtails Idjit... Pigtails..



call 'em what you want.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> call 'em what you want.


 
Had to chase em' for a week........ I will............and they're Pigtails...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I've never seen anything like them anywhere else!!!
> 
> Ok....So, I reluctantly(believe it or not) get in. I knew this was gonna be one heck of a ride, and sure nuff, he smoked the tires as we left. A big ol Boatmobile too, Olds '98. Wasn't too bad while we were in the straight aways, but when we hit the curves at a 100+ mph, it got a little
> 
> ...




Are you making this up as you go.?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I've never seen anything like them anywhere else!!!
> 
> Ok....So, I reluctantly(believe it or not) get in. I knew this was gonna be one heck of a ride, and sure nuff, he smoked the tires as we left. A big ol Boatmobile too, Olds '98. Wasn't too bad while we were in the straight aways, but when we hit the curves at a 100+ mph, it got a little
> 
> ...



I thought there was gonna be a part about a few boys in a pickup truck chasing him because someone's hubby came home from work early. You don't mess with them cajuns and oilfield hands or you might get a one-way boat ride out to the marsh.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

miguel cervantes said:


> pigtails idjit... Pigtails..



hhhhmmmmm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I thought there was gonna be a part about a few boys in a pickup truck chasing him because someone's hubby came home from work early. You don't mess with them cajun and oilfield hands or you might get a one-way boat right out in the marsh.



You got that right....I don't think anyone was chasing him, but something tells me he was hauling somethin. I was glad to get out of that car alive that day.

Mudracing....nothing was made up to this point


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> hhhhmmmmm.


 

Give me a few more bars. I think I can name that tune in 6 notes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

It actually get's better.............

Can't post it though!!!

It ended something like Bama's run-in with that Possum, but it took me 3 days to get away from HER


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You got that right....I don't think anyone was chasing him, but something tells me he was hauling somethin. I was glad to get out of that car alive that day.
> 
> Mudracing....nothing was made up to this point



WELL COME ON, who is her? gotta finish this before 5 ya know.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It actually get's better.............
> 
> Can't post it though!!!
> 
> It ended something like Bama's run-in with that Possum, but it took me 3 days to get away from HER



Leave me outta this epic you've got going! 


Oh, and pigtails on grown women are hawt!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Leave me outta this epic you've got going!
> 
> 
> Oh, and pigtails on grown women are hawt!!!



x2


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It actually get's better.............
> 
> Can't post it though!!!
> 
> It ended something like Bama's run-in with that Possum, but it took me 3 days to get away from HER



She didn't give ya anything to remember her by that you still have to this day did she?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It actually get's better.............
> 
> Can't post it though!!!
> 
> It ended something like Bama's run-in with that Possum, but it took me 3 days to get away from HER


ok, I just made room in my pm box............. send it on!  



mudracing101 said:


> WELL COME ON, who is her? gotta finish this before 5 ya know.


Or at least in 25 or so more posts!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

I missed out on the possum story. Where can I find it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> She didn't give ya anything to remember her by that you still have to this day did she?



Just a few fang and claw marks


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, I just made room in my pm box............. send it on!
> 
> 
> Or at least in 25 or so more posts!!



Keeby weeby, do you realize there is a messican and croc wearing gingerbread window tent pygmy in your avatar?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Keeby weeby, do you realize there is a messican and croc wearing gingerbread window tent pygmy in your avatar?


 
That is incorrect sir. We were informed today that we are now to be officially classified as Jacklegs...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Keeby weeby, do you realize there is a messican and croc wearing gingerbread window tent pygmy in your avatar?



Where I just see two white dudes


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Keeby weeby, do you realize there is a messican and croc wearing gingerbread window tent pygmy in your avatar?


Naaawww, that's just a couple of my fav *boys* there, pic taken by my sista!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is incorrect sir. We were informed today that we are now to be officially classified as Jacklegs...


 WHO told ya'll that?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, I just made room in my pm box............. send it on!
> 
> 
> Or at least in 25 or so more posts!!



It wasn't that good was it???

This took place over a length of time....couldn't do it justice in two paragraphs......sorry!!! Plus I was tryin' to eat up this Dribbler


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I missed out on the possum story. Where can I find it?



since this thread is about to die anyway......
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5475292&postcount=451


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It wasn't that good was it???
> 
> This took place over a length of time....couldn't do it justice in two paragraphs......sorry!!! Plus I was tryin' to eat up this Dribbler


I'll admit, you ain't no Bama, but you didn't do too bad, but also, I could "hear" you telling it with a bayou brogue added


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Where I just see two white dudes



they are wearing makeup.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

I wish mudbugs were in season in November. I could use a good 20 lbs myself right now. Plus corn and taters too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> since this thread is about to die anyway......
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5475292&postcount=451



all threads live on in the hearts and minds of drivelers past and present.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I wish mudbugs were in season in November. I could use a good 20 lbs myself right now. Plus corn and taters too.



well, Publix has frozen whole crawfish but they are just plain nasty.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, Publix has frozen whole crawfish but they are just plain nasty.



anyone with fresh ones. . . I will roll out the pie crusts.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I missed out on the possum story. Where can I find it?





rhbama3 said:


> since this thread is about to die anyway......
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5475292&postcount=451





There was another possum story that Bubbette told about Possum Rob, but it got lost when the old thread was deleted.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 17, 2010)

Who starting the next one? got 6 posts left.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> There was another possum story that Bubbette told about Possum Rob, but it got lost when the old thread was deleted.



I had to read bama's again


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Since this thread is about to die anyway......
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5475292&postcount=451



That sho 'nuff was funny. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> all threads live on in the hearts and minds of drivelers past and present.







jsullivan03 said:


> There was another possum story that Bubbette told about Possum Rob, but it got lost when the old thread was deleted.


Bubbette _DOES_ have a knack too, don't she?!?!?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

3...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> 3...



teams


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 17, 2010)

ANd then there was 1


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 17, 2010)

one


----------

